# 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!!



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*06/29/07: REGISTRATION IS CLOSED FOR THIS EVENT*
The *Fourth Annual Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally* will again be based out of beautiful Ouray, CO.
This Don't miss another year! Join us for a week-long vacation high up in the Rocky Mountains that you and your family will remember for years to come!








We will have a welcome dinner for all participants on Sunday *July 22* (corrected wrong date). Trail dates will be Monday July 23 through Friday July 27. Officially, Wednesday is a off day with no trails planned, allowing everyone to explore the area. No experience is necessary, but *properly equipped vehicles are*. This is a OFFROAD event and we will be exploring trails of greatly varying difficulty. We will have experienced drivers on hand to help at all times or to give advice about a particular trail or obstacle.
----------


_Modified by aircooled at 8:47 AM 6-29-2007_


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

What cool VW toys are you going to bring along this year?


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

I am IN!! Marked my calendar. Let me know the address of the property you get so I can try to find something close.
Chris/RJ 858 205 4191


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

Terry, I believe that we were on the corner of 6th ave and 2nd st. The house is known as the Alpine House, directly across from the Matterhorn Motel and the guy with the G-Wagen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (pfb2)*

No word, but we have some ideas.







As long as it can tow a 747 we'll be OK.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (aircooled)*

Casa de Fernando will be rocking again!!!!!!! Yahoo!


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (RvDUB)*

I'm SOOOOO in on this year's rally.
Terry, lets figure something out and caravan to the rally. Vegas_Matt said he's in as well and the 3 of us could all caravan together making the drive a little more exciting.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (NefariousVW)*

Should we expect a group of low flying aircraft in that desolate stretch of I-70 between Richfield and Green River???








Guys, I'm so hyped up about next year, I'm kind bummed that it is still eight months away.
Oh Fernando, will Doug be gracing us with his presence or do we need to hold a seance?


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (NefariousVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NefariousVW* »_I'm SOOOOO in on this year's rally.
Terry, lets figure something out and caravan to the rally. Vegas_Matt said he's in as well and the 3 of us could all caravan together making the drive a little more exciting.

What does Vegas_Matt have V6/8/10? It would be quite the group flying down I70 which btw is just the most beautiful drive both in great views and flat out 90+ crusing. Don't forget TheMadHatter as well he is up in OC which I hope goes again this year!!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (tbroadbent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbroadbent* »_90+ crusing. 

Umm, yeah, 90 +/- 50 or so.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (aircooled)*

Hi Aircooled,
I would really like attend this year. Not 100% sure if I can commit to dates yet. 
As I am in state let me know if you need help with anything related to putting this event together.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (v10tdiguy)*

You know me, MrsTREGinginCO and our newest li'l dubber Matthew will be there this year.
As for the surprises... we'll see what we can dig up.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (v10tdiguy)*

We'd love to have you. We will have a few warm up drives locally after the snow melts, so if you can't make the big event, at least you can get an 'honorable mention'. As we get closer to the actual event, I might take you up on it. Hopefully, I won't have to source my own ULSD, barrels and trailer this year.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (aircooled)*

WELL, HOOOOORAAAAAAY for Ouray!!!!!!
There will be a black streak from West Texas to the San Juans on the 20th or 21st of July. Would really like to "Pre Run" Poughkeepsie for possible inclusion in the Rally, but lots of water has to run under the bridge before then.
Chris, are you planning the Welcome event on Sunday the 22nd or Thursday the 26th?
RVDUB, as I recall, we killed Doug and buried him in a snow bank on Boreas Pass Road last September. So, have Fun-time Fernando come instead.
Chris and RJ, PLEASE dont kill yourselves like you did preparing for the last Rally. A little less glamour will still be as much fun!
We are already looking forward to old friends, new friends, new babies, new Tregs, great trails, Bien Tiempo, the Beer Garden







, a good cigar (Ann wont interrupt us next year as I will put my foot down





















)
Vortexers - IF you want to - or ever wanted to - or might think that you would want to - utilize your Touareg in one of the ways that it was designed for, THEN plan to join us for this Rally. 
Ladies, this is not a macho, testosterone event. Ladies drive, too. It is a family, good time! Ralleyers from about 8 months to over 65 years (and everywhere in between) will be there.
Way to go, Chris. This excitement is almost trumping Christmas.
Happy Holidays to all.
Rick and Ann


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (TREGinginCO)*

A V12 tdi would be a great surprise. 
Rumor started here, first!


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

Since we have a few new additions this year RJ in paticular he is going to get the Tiguan for the youngsters to drive on this years trip!!


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (Rickanns)*

Yes, DOUG is DEAD, DEAD, DEAD! I do not need DOUG finding his way on the trails in Ouray! That would be VERY BAD!








BTW SHould I just move the log next to the cabin next year? Or will you be converting your Treg into a logging truck again???


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (tbroadbent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbroadbent* »_What does Vegas_Matt have V6/8/10? It would be quite the group flying down I70 which btw is just the most beautiful drive both in great views and flat out 90+ crusing. Don't forget TheMadHatter as well he is up in OC which I hope goes again this year!!
Matt has a V6 as do I but I don't think they move that bad down the highway myself. Depending one when you guys head over I could meet up with you on 70 somewhere since I would be coming from SLC.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (Yeti35)*

Well Hello everyone!
As obvious from my post count on here, I'm not on the 'tex much. I seem to have enough problems finding time to keep up with ClubTouareg. But, as an early New Years resolution, I'm gonna try to keep up with things here too.
Rally-wise, I just need to get the time off, which I should have an answer by Wednesday. I don't think it's gonna be a problem. Then. it's all about the road trip! Of course, meeting up with the members from SoCal and Utah along the way will make for a nice 'egg train pulling into Ouray. Wonder how many people are going to be sitting there asking if it's an invasion of some sort.
Well, look forward to meeting a bunch of you in 7 months or so!
Take care,
Matt


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (RvDUB)*

Holy cow, I guess I'll never live that one down. What do you expect from a one-eyed old fogie with no depth perception? You'd better move that rotten log when you get there. I'll bring a few







to aid the project.
VegasMatt, we all hope you can make it. We do turn a few heads when 8-12 Tregs hit the trails. The most common question is "Are you guys doing a VW commercial?" The Jeepers are really amazed and curious.
Rick


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (Rickanns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rickanns* »_Holy cow, I guess I'll never live that one down. What do you expect from a one-eyed old fogie with no depth perception? You'd better move that rotten log when you get there. I'll bring a few







to aid the project.
Rick


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (TREGinginCO)*

hmmmmmmmmmm i may have to go


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (Rickanns)*

Rick - i just COULD not leave that one alone







Bring many







's and stogies! That should just about do it ! 
Look forward to seeing the whole gang and new additions once again! 
*tbrodbent - Will you and your beautiful bride PLEASE make your POLO and CARNE ASADE again! PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE *


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (Rickanns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rickanns* »_VegasMatt, we all hope you can make it. We do turn a few heads when 8-12 Tregs hit the trails. The most common question is "Are you guys doing a VW commercial?" The Jeepers are really amazed and curious.
Rick

Rick, I'm hoping so too! I'll find out for sure this week, then I'll get to planning the get-outta-Hell trip. (Vegas in July=115 plus degrees. Ouray, I assume, is a couple below that.







)
Thanks for the welcomes everyone! Look forward to meeting you all there!
Matt


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (RvDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvDUB* »_
*tbrodbent - Will you and your beautiful bride PLEASE make your POLO and CARNE ASADE again! PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE * 

Si Carne Asada No Problemo....Cervesa!!....Cigaros!!...Vino!!


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_
No experience is necessary, but *properly equipped vehicles are*. 


What is a properly equipped vehicle? I'm not being smart, but what is suggested for the trails? Obviously 22" wheels are a no no, but are 17" stockers with a/t tires suggested or can we get away with stock all seasons? What other equipment is suggested? Obviously tow rope, shovel, pick axe and stuff like that would probably be best to have.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

The main thing is a full size spare tire in case of puncture. The standard issue vw spare will not get far on these trails. I believe chris is putting together a listing but you got most of what is needed in you post.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

A full size spare is mandatory. You may never use it, but if you need it.. you'll be very, very glad you have it. The OEM tires (Dunlop, Goodyear, Contis) will work on the trails.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Buy a set of Nittio Terra Grappler's and you will be set! Gotta have a full size spare on the roof or hitch, straps, jack, shovel, long screw driver ( Rick can explain that one)








It help's to have AIR SUSPENSION and the locking DIFF's. That came in handy last year for me. Not required but nice to have! You just need to be VERY careful on wheel placement if you do not have the air suspension.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

Don't worry about the long screwdriver....I have one for emergencies....like pulling RVDUB out of the ditch
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2844058
It is a great story which I am sure will be re-told at the Rally over a few







's.
Another reason for all to come to the Rally!
I am also sure that Aircooled will publish a whole list of things that MAY be needed at the Rally. Rest assured, everything will be available from one of us in any event. We may run short of FR radios, so that could be a big help.
Rick


----------



## chipauten (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rickanns)*

I'm putting this on my calendar and hoping to make it this time.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (chipauten)*

Chip, we would certainly love to have you. Even if you are not up to doing the offroad, the paved road are amazing with views to die for.
Hope you are doing well Chip, It's been a while since we have talked, but I know that RJ and yourself keep in touch.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Well, It's official: I have July 23-27 off!! 
Now, it's time to start planning accomodations, spare wheel, fuel tanker to follow me (and whomever from SoCal) for in-flight refueling, tools, straps, etc.
Is it wierd that it's 7+ months away and I'm excited?















Looking forward to July!
Matt


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasMatt* »_.
Is it wierd that it's 7+ months away and I'm excited?















Looking forward to July!
Matt

NOT AT ALL!!! I have more fun on this rally than I've had on many of my other vacations in life. The people are great, the conversations are great, the beer is awesome, Terry and Norma's Carne is a flavor experience up there with the great chef's of the world (no pressure







)
Oh... and the scenery is second to none!!!


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Just out of curiousity, has anybody put any thought into getting a LARGE Cabin/Vac. Rental and splitting the cost?
Just a thought?


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NefariousVW* »_Just out of curiousity, has anybody put any thought into getting a LARGE Cabin/Vac. Rental and splitting the cost?
Just a thought?

I was thinking the same thing. As of now I'm, how should I say, "detatched," and so it looks like It'll just be me heading up. I'd be in on splitting up a place with some other folks if there's interest. How many others would be in the same/similar situation, and would be up to splitting accomodations?
Matt


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_
Terry and Norma's Carne is a flavor experience up there with the great chef's of the world (no pressure







)
Oh... and the scenery is second to none!!!


It was dificult finding stray dogs in Ouray last year so I may have to stop in Las Vegas on the way. Hopefully the Carne will be good this year.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

A few of us already have rental lodging secured, myself included. Ouray Realty Is the primary rental agency in the area. You can also try Vacation Rental By Owner would also be a good place to search. If I can help, please let me know!
Matt, glad you are IN! You will have a great time!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Make sure you get a unit that is in town or very near to. Some of these unit can be 15-20 minutes away from town if you're not careful.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasMatt* »_
I was thinking the same thing. As of now I'm, how should I say, "detatched," and so it looks like It'll just be me heading up. I'd be in on splitting up a place with some other folks if there's interest. How many others would be in the same/similar situation, and would be up to splitting accomodations?
Matt

I would be up for splitting a larger rental unit as well. My phone number is 858 205 4191 if anyone wants to call me to discuss. I would be going with my wife and possibly 1 or 2 kids (18 & 20). It is best to get the units sooner as things tighten up the closer it gets to the trip.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbroadbent* »_I would be up for splitting a larger rental unit as well. My phone number is 858 205 4191 if anyone wants to call me to discuss. I would be going with my wife and possibly 1 or 2 kids (18 & 20). It is best to get the units sooner as things tighten up the closer it gets to the trip.
















Looks like this place would work for us.
2 Queen Beds 
1 Double Futon
1 Sofabed
1 Twin Bed
And if we split it up per bed the it's $220
Matt, Terry let me know if you have any other suggestions.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (RvDUB)*

Hey Dou... err... Fernando
Are you and RJ going to get the same pad as last year? I was wondering if the lower level is still up for grabs? The wife and I would rather stay at a house this time, as opposed to doing the "Chalet" again. ;-)


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NefariousVW* »_
Looks like this place would work for us.
2 Queen Beds 
1 Double Futon
1 Sofabed
1 Twin Bed
And if we split it up per bed the it's $220
Matt, Terry let me know if you have any other suggestions.

Yeah, that's already rented,








Sorry, we rented it days after last years event. Keep looking, there are other places out there!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

We have the same place we had last year. I was told the lower level was going to be for the homeowners and not part of the rental. We'll be talking to the Realty company next week and we'll check and see what the latest is on that.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

As an aside, there is a classified posting on ClubTouareg for 17" wheels and tires. We need one (maybe two, check the thread) more individual buyers to appease the seller into splitting up the set of four. The wheel will come with a Pirelli Scorpion Zero tire with 9000 miles on it, and I believe the wheel/tire combo is $150 plus shipping.
So Far, Yeti35 and I are in, and ClubTouareg member blondee is interested as well.
Check the link here: http://forums.clubtouareg.com/...41816
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

Thanks for looking around. I go on vacation tomorrow night, and will check around online for places as well. I'm just slammed right now with running around/last-minute gift deliveries/pet transfers/gift shopping/etc before I leave town. I'll be sure to let you know what I find.
Thanks!
Matt


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by * TREGinginCO * »_We have the same place we had last year. I was told the lower level was going to be for the homeowners and not part of the rental. We'll be talking to the Realty company next week and we'll check and see what the latest is on that. 

RJ
I really appreciate the effort, let me know what you find out either here or via the "Rally" mailing list.
Thanks big guy, and can't wait to see you guys again this coming year!










_Modified by The Mad Hatter at 5:13 PM 12-21-2006_


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Terry, Matt email me so we can figure out the lodging
jpeters at drumatix dot net.


_Modified by NefariousVW at 6:49 PM 12-21-2006_


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

Who may want to room with my wife and I? It would be nice to stay in a house as apposed to a hotel. I guess I need to rally some others from UT to make the trip as well, since there are more Treg owners other them myself up here.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_Who may want to room with my wife and I? It would be nice to stay in a house as apposed to a hotel. I guess I need to rally some others from UT to make the trip as well, since there are more Treg owners other them myself up here. 

You're more than welcome to share a place with Terry, Matt and myself. Is it just you and the wife?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NefariousVW* »_
You're more than welcome to share a place with Terry, Matt and myself. Is it just you and the wife?
Yeah, just the wife and I unless you want us to bring our two kids?







(we just have two cats.)


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_Yeah, just the wife and I unless you want us to bring our two kids?







(we just have two cats.)

Sounds like a plan to me, the more the merrier. Well, to a point...








Matt


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasMatt* »_
Sounds like a plan to me, the more the merrier. Well, to a point...








Matt 
No, the cats are staying home!!


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_No, the cats are staying home!!










...and that was the point I was referring to!















Mine is staying home (or somewhere) as well.
Matt


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*

I have the time scheduled off work well in advance the year, as does my wife. We plan to be there and are both excited about it. I have obtained a new set of 18" wheels for the TDI and am searching for the perfect 18" A/T tire for the $$$$. Will need to get a spare wheel and a carrier, roof rack or something. 
Look forward to meeting everyone and having a great time.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (jlturpin)*

Unfortunately Terry and family had to back out due to work which means I now have 2 full size beds and 1 twin size bed available in our house. I can promise that staying in the vacation rental with Matt, Yeti and I will be MUCH cheaper than renting a motel room for the week so hit me up if your interested.
I can't speak for the others but I do shower daily and don't bite so no worries there


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NefariousVW* »_
I can't speak for the others but I do shower daily and don't bite so no worries there















I think it would be Matt you have to worry about since he is single, you and I have wives to keep us inline, Matt is on his own!!


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_I think it would be Matt you have to worry about since he is single, you and I have wives to keep us inline, Matt is on his own!!









I was thinking the same thing


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

Oh, there will be plenty of wives there to keep Matt in line!!!


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

At one point there was discussion about someone having additional bedrooms in a vacation rental. If this is the case, please let me know. 
It would just be my wife and I, so a queen bed would be fine, but would not like a shared bedroom. To continue being picky, it would be really nice if it had a separate bath room as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (jlturpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jlturpin* »_At one point there was discussion about someone having additional bedrooms in a vacation rental. If this is the case, please let me know. 
It would just be my wife and I, so a queen bed would be fine, but would not like a shared bedroom. To continue being picky, it would be really nice if it had a separate bath room as well. Thanks in advance.









PM sent


_Modified by NefariousVW at 3:14 PM 2-6-2007_


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Well, I've been talking to a friend at PrimeMedia (Eurotuner, Motortrend, etc) and it looks like I just might be freelancing an article/photo spread covering the Rally for one of their magazine. More info as it becomes available.










_Modified by NefariousVW at 7:04 PM 2-6-2007_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We'll have to make sure that we have some more 'fun' vehicles to play with!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We'll have to make sure that we have some more 'fun' vehicles to play with!
How about one of the Drakar Touaregs this year?


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Well, I heard back from the editor at Primemedia and here's what he said:
"Does sound interesting. Might be a good club-focused 3 pager as long as there are plenty of good photos. Maybe a few campfire, fun with family, group photos as well. Will any of the vehicles be modified? Might be interesting to highlight one or two of the VWs in a sidebar. Thanks."
So, it's a go. I was originally just asking for a web article but he likes the idea and wants to put it to print. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

Finally, my 15 minutes of FAME !!!!!!!!!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

Yours or Fernandos?
Nefarious, fantastic news! We'll make sure that you have plenty of picture taking opportunities and that you can sit down and talk with the organizers of the event.
All I ask is that you don't take too many pictures of us the day after visiting the biergarten. That won't be a pretty sight.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

What??? Do you want us to have to pull you out of another ditch???















or...
maybe they would like to see me knock a log down the hill!








Rick


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_
All I ask is that you don't take too many pictures of us the day after visiting the biergarten. That won't be a pretty sight.









No promises


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

Well, this certainly adds a new dynamic to our little rally. My conversations with VW are now going to be a whole lot more interesting!!!


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Well, this certainly adds a new dynamic to our little rally. My conversations with VW are now going to be a whole lot more interesting!!!









In a good way of course.
but yeah, I kinda had that feeling.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (aircooled)*

RJ,
Ill have my Q7 by then. Are we welcome?
Craig


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (TRegKnowItAll)*

You may run into problems in some areas where LOW range is needed.


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

Company car, does it really matter








I've wanted to get in on this since it started and never could get a car to go...


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't want to miss this year's rally!
Where do I contact for lodging? Any recommendations?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

Ouray Chalet Inn is a nice start.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

I've got a spare sofa sleeper in our house if your interested.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

For those of you who are on the fence about this... here's are two teaser pix from the 2005 rally.








*Vehicle courtesy Len Hunt and the folks at VWoA.*








*American Basin*
A few teaser pix from the 2006 rally.








*Ouray, CO -- Morning meeting point before hitting the trails*








*Another 'Care Package' from VWoA: Pikes Peak Race TOUAREG-V10TDI*








*A 2007 3.6 V6-FSI Compliments of VWoA*
















On The Trail!!!!


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Ouray Chalet Inn is a nice start.

Booked!
Thanks for the recommendation - see you all in July!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TRegKnowItAll)*

All (german) are welcome! It'll be interesting to see how the Q handles the trail. However, equipment requirements remain the same: full sized spare wheel required, extraction equipment highly recommended.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

Welcome, and glad you can make it!


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

Does anybody else ride dirtbikes? I might haul some of my ktm's out there and mix up some 4x4 with some 1x2. And Ouray is dirtbike heaven.
Technically, KTM's are not German, but Austria is pretty close! 
I'd also be up for a room in a rental house, if anybody is still looking to split one up.


_Modified by pfb2 at 9:15 AM 2-10-2007_


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_For those of you who are on the fence about this... here's are two teaser pix from the 2005 rally.








*Vehicle courtesy Len Hunt and the folks at VWoA.*








*American Basin*
A few teaser pix from the 2006 rally.








*Ouray, CO -- Morning meeting point before hitting the trails*








*Another 'Care Package' from VWoA: Pikes Peak Race TOUAREG-V10TDI*








*A 2007 3.6 V6-FSI Compliments of VWoA*
















On The Trail!!!!










I am so excited about this years Rally. My wife and I are coming in (maybe the new Standard Schnauzer). After we finish up on Friday, we will go to Salt Lake city to pick up our son who will be flying in. We will then got to WY and MT and spend several day at Yellowstone, before we go through Denver to drop him off at the Airport to fly home. Then we'll start our trip back to Little Rock. I have mapped it and it should be a 4000-4500 mile trip. Looking forward to meeting all of you guys that I have communicated with over the past 4+ years.


----------



## TRegKnowItAll (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_All (german) are welcome! It'll be interesting to see how the Q handles the trail. However, equipment requirements remain the same: full sized spare wheel required, extraction equipment highly recommended.

I think I can come up with that. Ill keep you posted.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (pfb2)*

Sorry, I don't ride, but you are most certainly welcome to tag along. I think it was rally year two that happened to coincide with a KTM rally. Everyone looked like they were having a BLAST, and we did our best as a group to let all of the riders get on past us a quickly as possible. We saw riders with their bikes from all over the world, and I even talked with a few people from New Zealand that were able to make the ride.


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Sorry, I don't ride, but you are most certainly welcome to tag along. I think it was rally year two that happened to coincide with a KTM rally. Everyone looked like they were having a BLAST, and we did our best as a group to let all of the riders get on past us a quickly as possible. We saw riders with their bikes from all over the world, and I even talked with a few people from New Zealand that were able to make the ride.

I was down there that year. I don't think I had my Touareg then. I had a chance to ride all day with Andy Girder (last year KTM Red Bull Dakar rider, this year Robby Gordon's co-driver), Chris Blaise (podium finish this year!!) and Andy's dad. Great people, very down to earth. Really good riders too!


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

Man, I go away for a couple of months, and miss a LOT of info! Guess I should have held up that New Years Resolution to check in on the 'tex more often!
Gee, my singleness being attacked, a bunch of new people getting on-board, the write-ups and magazine articles, etc...
This is gonna be cool!
PFB, maybe I'll bring my Yamaha YZ400 up there to play around on that non-Touareg-trail Wednesday. I'm sure it'll be good riding up there!
Talk to y'all later!
Matt


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasMatt* »_Gee, my singleness being attacked
Talk to y'all later!
Matt
We didn't attack it, did we?


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_We didn't attack it, did we?









Nah, not really. I guess I could've conjured up some other word for it other than "attack," but am a little low on the brain power tonight...








Matt


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (aircooled)*

BUMP. Lodging spaces are already starting to fill up in Ouray. I would suggest booking now if you haven't already done so. If you have any questions, please feel free to IM or email me!


_Modified by aircooled at 5:35 PM 3-7-2007_


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

for those of you planing on bringing quads, or motercycles just remember if you are in a lower altitude you may want to bring some other jets for your carb because the thin air will make your bike run like crap. Just a fyi.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_BUMP. Lodging spaces are already starting to fill up in Ouray. I would suggest booking not if you haven't already done so. If you have any questions, please feel free to IM or email me!

It may be a little early, but do you think it would be helpful to discuss an equipment list for the rally?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (henna gaijin)*

Yes, now is a good a time as any. I'll build a short list tonight!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (aircooled)*

Here is a list that is by no means authoritative nor complete, but should get everyone pointed in the right direction for getting equipment.
*Mandatory:* Full spare wheel, outer diameter to match tires already on vehicle
Storage space for spare wheel (ie roof rack)
Properly rated tow/snatch strap (ie ARB 10,000kg)
D Rings for attachment of tow strap to factory recovery points or to connect to tow straps: 
Proper vehicle jack (like a bottle jack; the factory jack is completely inadequate offroad)
12V powered air pump (factory air suspension pump is not up to the task from inflating more than one tire if you need to air down)
Additional equipment recommendations from Rick (Rickanns) from last year:
Jumper cables ( I also have a portable power pack battery)
Tow strap
some rope and bungees
Gloves
Basic tools
Shovel (Army folding)
a GOOD jack
several 4x4 blocks for chocking or jack positioning
an X tire tool
Duct tape
Plug-in air compressor(even though the Treg has one)
Full-size spare on a bonarue hitch mount


----------



## mech888 (Oct 1, 2006)

Gee, I never had all of those things for my old landrover! Just my winch on my bull bar and I was set!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (mech888)*

and one more thing (at the end of the day's events... not while driving)


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (mech888)*

Yes, but had trees where you were. Many of the areas that we run are above tree line and are very remote. Always take what you might need and pray you don't need it.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (aircooled)*

Bear in mind that I have never needed any of this equipment in 20 years of 4 wheeling in this area. But, that doesn't mean any of it won't be needed at some point. There will not be any service stations on the trail and almost no services are available in Ouray, so be prepared! A suitable spare tire is absolutely the most important because you can cut a tire in a heartbeat. 
Rest assured, cooperative efforts will occur if any one experiences a problem. The Code of the Road definitely applies. 
We are looking forward to a great time and meeting old and new friends.
Rick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Here is a list that is by no means authoritative nor complete, but should get everyone pointed in the right direction for getting equipment.
*Mandatory:* Full spare wheel, outer diameter to match tires already on vehicle
Storage space for spare wheel (ie roof rack)
Properly rated tow/snatch strap (ie ARB 10,000kg)
D Rings for attachment of tow strap to factory recovery points or to connect to tow straps: 
Proper vehicle jack (like a bottle jack; the factory jack is completely inadequate offroad)
12V powered air pump (factory air suspension pump is not up to the task from inflating more than one tire if you need to air down)
Additional equipment recommendations from Rick (Rickanns) from last year:
Jumper cables ( I also have a portable power pack battery)
Tow strap
some rope and bungees
Gloves
Basic tools
Shovel (Army folding)
a GOOD jack
several 4x4 blocks for chocking or jack positioning
an X tire tool
Duct tape
Plug-in air compressor(even though the Treg has one)
Full-size spare on a bonarue hitch mount

Good list.
How about the following:
Family radios (not sure what they're called, but allow you to select a channel and a code) should be useful in a large group, eh?
Jerry cans of gas - do we need to carry spare gas or will we never be that far frrom civilization?


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (henna gaijin)*

There will not be any need for carrying extra gas. You won't burn 1/2 a tank a day. FRS/GMRS radios are a definite must. While we generally do not use the side channels, radios that don't have that capability have a hard time communicating with those that do. When we see exactly how many Touaregs are going to be there, we will know the count that the group needs. 
All this advance planning gets me more excited each day.
Rick


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (Rickanns)*

I own two of the first gen Motorola Talkabout radios, I assume that is what you are referring to.If that is the case I will make sure I bring them along as well. I do have a small air compressor and a 110 inverter, I am wondering if that would not be a bad thing to bring along as well. A roof basket is starting to look like a worth while purchase now since you listed all this stuff.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_A roof basket is starting to look like a worth while purchase now since you listed all this stuff.









I tried a roof basket (Yakima) and for several reasons (wind noise, accessibility, security) decided to try something else.
Currently I am using this setup:








It's a cargo box that fits in the rear cargo area. The picture above is how it sits in "grocery getter" mode with a cargo net on top.
This pic shows the spare tire mount (Yakima) and how the box is tied down in the cargo area using the stock tie down points.








Detail of the Yakima spare tire holder:








Here is the setup ready to go offroad. Note that the passenger side rear seat must be folded down (turning the Touareg into a 3-seater), but that makes great place for the ice chest
















All the offroad "goodies" go in here:








All the gear, including the spare, is safe from the elements and from the opportunistic bad guy. This setup also keeps the center of gravity low and streamlines the outside for those long trips to the trail head.
Any thoughts?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (henna gaijin)*

Wow, that's quite the setup. You people in Pahrump sure like to build stuff.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (henna gaijin)*

That is a cool setup. Although, I don't know where I would put all the rest of the [email protected]#p that we carry. We basically full floor the Touareg when we vacation no matter if we are skiing, touring, or just going to see the kids. It is amazing!








Rick


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (TRegKnowItAll)*

Without LOW range, locking DIFFs, and X-TRA level air suspension, I would personally not bring it on the rally. Plus the Cont's that they put on the Q are horrible. 
But you are always welcome if you want to join us for bier's. or just to prove me wrong http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (Rickanns)*

Rick I seem to remember our "rally" last fall where DOUG slid into the ditch. Hummm I wonder who's shovel, tow ropes and tools got DOUG out of that mess.








Note to self. Bring all the gear that you do not think you will need and you WILL use it LOL...


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Update*

BIG BUMP TTT.
I'm doing a head count, and so far it it in excess of 22 people and 12 vehicles!!! I have phone calls into others to try and get a better commitment. If you want to stand up and be counted, post here, or email me. The address is in my profile.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Update (aircooled)*

I would say I am pretty commited since Jason got us a place to stay. I am looking forward to it. I do have a question relating to a jack, what would you recommend to bring along since the factory one blows? Should I be looking at a bottle jack, small floor jack, the exhaust airbag jack?


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Update (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_Should I be looking at a bottle jack, small floor jack, the exhaust airbag jack?









I will be bringing my ARB X-Jack - it's the large air bag type.
Unfortunately, the way the hoses are designed, it will not work with dual exhausts as are found on the Touareg.
Fortunately, the latest models (like mine) also have a valve stem (as found on the tires) that allows the bag to be filled with an air pump. I will also be bringing an auxilliary air pump which runs off the battery.
Hopefully we won't have to use it, but I have tried it and it does lift the Touareg with ease - my air pump is small, however, and it takes a little time.
On the other hand, it is very stable on uneven/soft surfaces like I have here in the desert.
Anyone who needs it or just wants to try it will be welcome to give mine a try.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Update (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
I will be bringing my ARB X-Jack - it's the large air bag type.
Unfortunately, the way the hoses are designed, it will not work with dual exhausts as are found on the Touareg.
Fortunately, the latest models (like mine) also have a valve stem (as found on the tires) that allows the bag to be filled with an air pump. I will also be bringing an auxilliary air pump which runs off the battery.
Hopefully we won't have to use it, but I have tried it and it does lift the Touareg with ease - my air pump is small, however, and it takes a little time.
On the other hand, it is very stable on uneven/soft surfaces like I have here in the desert.
Anyone who needs it or just wants to try it will be welcome to give mine a try.









Tell you what, you bring your airbag jack and I will bring my small air compressor with my inverter and we should be set. My compressor does not take up that much room and with carrying my spare inside it will not move around. I will just need to come up with the shovel and roll of duct tape!!


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Update (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_ I will just need to come up with the shovel and roll of duct tape!!









Duct tape is always survival tool #1 - first into the bugout bag


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Update (henna gaijin)*

I have every intention of being there this year, my wife and I. We have reservations at Chalet inn for the week and then plan to got to Yellowstone the week after the rally.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Update (jlturpin)*

This is a given... but I'll make it official!!








Me, the wife and the newest li'l dubber will be there. We are bunking up with Fernando and the Trail Wife.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Update (TREGinginCO)*

I'm in for one...
Matt


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Update (jlturpin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Jonathan, I look forward to finally meeting you. We'll keep you clear of the larger mud puddles.


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Update (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Jonathan, I look forward to finally meeting you. We'll keep you clear of the larger mud puddles.









I can now spot them and take necessary action to avoid them.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Update (jlturpin)*

Count Ann and I in (What a surprise). 
If the weather is like last year's, you wont be able to avoid some mud and goo! Heck, we are going to get them dirty no matter what.





























Rick


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Update (Rickanns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rickanns* »_Count Ann and I in (What a surprise). 
If the weather is like last year's, you wont be able to avoid some mud and goo! Heck, we are going to get them dirty no matter what.





























Rick

Fortunately for you Rick (and RVDub to some degree), there are car washes in Ouray. Isn't it against the "Rally Code" to wash vehicles until the end of the week???


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Update (TREGinginCO)*

Do deep river crossings count?
I don't wash, but I do vacuum out the dog fur at the end of the day.


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Update (aircooled)*

Mud, muck and water less that 580MM should be fine.....








Hopefully I'll get a chance to get the 275/65 18's test fit in the next few weeks. I still plan to go with the Cooper Discoverer STT. Call me crazy, which I am sure most of you already do.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Update (TREGinginCO)*

Let's see, RJ....in 05,you brought a V6 TDI ..FROM.. Volkswagen to the Rally....in 06, you had the new V6 ..FROM.. Volkswagen....If I didn't bring my own ride, I wouldn't ever wash it either. You corporate concubines are all alike





























Besides, "cleanliness is next to Godliness" (You know where I will end up for that remark!)
Rick


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Update (Rickanns)*

Today's attendance update:
*32 people (including children), 15 personal vehicles*
Wow, we're going to be big this year!


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Update (TREGinginCO)*

I see your still mad that my super clean T won best in show at last year's Dub's along the Rockies! LOL.... It's ok , you too can have super shiny wheel wells like me someday! But i cannot tell you the secret or i will have to kill you! LOL...


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Update (RvDUB)*

I think Florida Jim outwashed us all last year.....






















Rick


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Update (Rickanns)*

BUMP BUMP and BUMP !!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

No commitment but you may have a suprise visit...but don't know what vehicle I would have...Touareg, chevy or yamaha...or some combination. I just finished some mods on my chevy and want a road trip.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

I do hope you can make it! It wont be the same without your family.
Rick


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Update (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_Tell you what, you bring your airbag jack and I will bring my small air compressor with my inverter and we should be set. My compressor does not take up that much room and with carrying my spare inside it will not move around. I will just need to come up with the shovel and roll of duct tape!!








I confirmed today that my small compressor does work with my inverter so we should be set if henna gaijin brings his airbag jack.







That would have to be the best thing to use off road anyhow I think. Only thing I would have to do is keep the car running as to not drain the battery, beyond that we are set for an air supply.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Update (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_I confirmed today that my small compressor does work with my inverter so we should be set if henna gaijin brings his airbag jack.







That would have to be the best thing to use off road anyhow I think. Only thing I would have to do is keep the car running as to not drain the battery, beyond that we are set for an air supply. 

I also have a small ARB air compressor which attaches directly to the terminals under the hood.
Sounds like we're covered!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Update (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
I also have a small ARB air compressor which attaches directly to the terminals under the hood.
Sounds like we're covered!









Nice, now bring on July!!


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: Update (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Today's attendance update:
*32 people (including children), 15 personal vehicles*
Wow, we're going to be big this year!

thats outstanding... Can't wait until July http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Update (NefariousVW)*

I'm getting excited! I hope to have the snow tires removed this weekend and the REVO's remounted.
Henna, good to know about your ARB compressor. The onboard compressor is certainly not up to the task for the air down/air up process. I don't even want to know how it would hold up completely filling a tire.


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Update (aircooled)*

I have used mine (onboard) at the track several times on all four tires (SCCA Slicks) and Have used it once to inflate the donut spare. It gets it done, but in no hurry.
I am getting excited also. I have tires on the way and will report on them once mounted and tested thoroughly.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Update (jlturpin)*

The last time I tried using the on board pump was to air back up in Moab after a sandy trail. I was able to inflate 2 tires up from 22psi but the pump overheated and refused to send any more air. My friend broke out his ARB pump he had mounted under the hood of his Toyota and took care of my problem with the last two tire is much less time than I took to inflate my first two.


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Update (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_The last time I tried using the on board pump was to air back up in Moab after a sandy trail. I was able to inflate 2 tires up from 22psi but the pump overheated and refused to send any more air. My friend broke out his ARB pump he had mounted under the hood of his Toyota and took care of my problem with the last two tire is much less time than I took to inflate my first two.

Yes, the 13" slick are much smaller, and most of the time I just use it to regulate pressure after runs or first thing in the AM. I think it took 4-6 minutes (maybe more) to inflate the spare, the pump cycled a lot. Sorry if my post was not clear, I was just saying it was slow, not that it would suffice for the job of inflating multiple tires.


----------



## METZv10 (Mar 23, 2007)

Anyone considering driving out from NYC area? I'm thinking about visiting friends in Boulder and attending the rally.........


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (METZv10)*

bump for lots of pics and routes taken! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## biorig (May 9, 2007)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (aircooled)*

Can anyone comment on how appropriate/not appropriate this would be for a couple of boys, ages 12 & 14? Also, is it okay to participate for a couple of days instead of all week? We might try to bake it into a trip through the SouthWest.
Thanks.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (biorig)*

We have enjoyed famililies with children from less than 1 year to over 40 on the previous rallies. There will be many opportunities for exploration and good times during the days driving. They will probably also be enthralled with the trails themselves as we travel the mountainous terrain. Many old mines can also be very interesting as long as safety is maintained. 
Many have also joined the Rally for only a couple of days or so. You may find the Rally so intriguing that you might want to hang around for the whole event.
In any event, I would encourage you to join us.
Rick


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (Rickanns)*

In addition to the amazing scenery... we will likely see some of the wildlife that makes this part of the country such a spectacular place to be.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (biorig)*

Your boys will have a blast, and there is plenty to see along the way to the event. Consider stopping by Mesa Verse Nat'l Park near Cortez, CO for a fun and educational stop. Of course, lodging may become a problem if you wait too long.
If you do consider coming, please shoot me an email with some of the pertinent info, like your names , etc. This is still on offroad event, I will still require a full size spare tire if you want to rally with the group.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_
If you do consider coming, please shoot me an email with some of the pertinent info, like your names , etc. This is still on offroad event, I will still require a full size spare tire if you want to rally with the group.

Should all of us who are "in" e-mail you? If so, what is your e-mail address?
TIA


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (henna gaijin)*

DOH! I knew I forgot to post that. Actually, I'm in need of more information than I have had in the past. Please provide the information on the following registration sheet and email it to the address below.

----------
Registration Information for the 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally
In order to reserve your spot for this years rally, please provide the following information. I will email you a confirmation. Space is limited to 22 vehicles.
First Name
Last Name
Names of attending Spouse or other passengers
City of origin and mailing address
Contact telephone number or cell phone number
Primary email address
Number of adults in party
Number of children in party
Age of children, names of children
Lodging secured (Y/N)
Location of lodging
Expected arrival and departure date
Offroad experience level
Required full size spare tire (Y/N)
Permission to use your information in a roster to be handed out at the Rally (Y/N)
----------
Please email this information to Chris Hammock - [email protected]
Any information provided is for organizational and registration purposes only. We will keep ALL of the information private and will ONLY release information as needed and with permission.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (Rickanns)*

Here are the participants I have thus far from VWVotex and CT. Your spots will be guaranteed (provided I hear from you before early July), but I still need to have a registration form filled out.

Aircooled - (Me)
TREGinginCO
Hapster
Rickanns
RvDUB
jturpin
Nefarious
Yeti35
VegasMatt
MadHatter
Mountainlord
Ravensmith
plewis
Henna Gaijin


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (aircooled)*

Registration filled out!
Thanks again for all your efforts!


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_Registration filled out!
Thanks again for all your efforts!









Me too. Just sent it.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (jlturpin)*

Here is this years sticker. It is guaranteed to add at least 5 horsepower per sticker.


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

i was on the fence about going, but that mighty fine looking sticker is reason enough to attend!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (pfb2)*









We'd love to have you, AND weather locally is almost good enough to do some practice runs.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Chris,
Good choice!!! Tell the Mrs. she did a great job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Chris,
Good choice!!! Tell the Mrs. she did a great job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes, it looks awesome.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

Dam, gone all of July....Nice graphics!!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Definitely liking the decal. That will be a way cool thing to leave on the Treg drivin around back here in SLC. I only wish I knew of places to go besides Moab to do something like that here. Would be just way too hot down in Moab during July imo.


----------



## Green-T (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_Definitely liking the decal. That will be a way cool thing to leave on the Treg drivin around back here in SLC. I only wish I knew of places to go besides Moab to do something like that here. Would be just way too hot down in Moab during July imo.

Yeti There is great 4 wheeling in the Uintas outside of Heber city. you should go check it out. Spent a lot of time exploring that area in my Jeep CJ5 back in the day. Nice and cool. used to see some elk and moose up in that area.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Do you guys have an itinerary for those of you driving in an I-70 convoy heading out to Ouray?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (V10)*

Not really, as some of us will likely be coming in waves. I'm heading down Saturday the 21st in morning so we can get setup and get a handle on how the trails are going to be an maybe do a couple of pre-runs.
Why do you ask?


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

We'll (wife + children Pyrenees







) be driving out to Frisco, CO on the 16th of June and I'll be staying until the 1st week of August (wife flying back home after a couple of weeks) so I thought I might join in some of the Touareg family fun. I thought there might be a fairly large contingent heading out roughly at the same time so you might set up a convoy of sorts. I can't partake in the GTG for a couple of reasons - primarily the V10 is really too modded (W12 Body Kit) to go offroad safely and then our Pyrenees Kids would rather be herding/guarding sheep than taking the rough trails







I think it is at least a 4.5 hour drive to Ouray from Frisco/Dillon area so a 9 hour round trip + visit time seems a bit much to leave the dogs







No big deal but thought it would be nice to see some of the gang and meet face-to-face.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (V10)*

I really think you ought to come. I bet we can find a way to accomodate the dogs somehow. Chris?? If you dont want to take your Treg off road, I can guarantee that you can ride and drive with others (us for one). Plus, some are single who might like a partner for a day to two, anyway. 
It would be great fun for you and us. Heck, you might go back a reconfigure yours for off roading. It is infectous.
If the dogs can stay in Frisco, i know a good motel with reasonable rates, Antlers Motel. If they come, there are dog friendly accomodations like the Matterhorn. 
Put your pencil to it!
Rick


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (V10)*

V10, you are welcome to join in at any point and most would be happy to squeeze an extra person inside for the day.
I'm not sure what to tell you to do with the dogs. I don't think our rental agency would be too pleased with two more dogs showing up and I can't say how well they will get along with my Siberians.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Thanks Rickanns + aircooled








I'll see how it goes, the good news is that I'll be out there way before the GTG Rally so I may be able to work something out with the dogs. I agree that we don't need to see who's dog is alpha


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

If anyone needs a roof rack for this years rally let me know I have one that I am getting rid of and wanted you guys to have first shot at it. I think I paid a little over $300 and willing to let it go for $250.
http://www.rack-it.com/thule-x...mages


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

Hey Terry! You send out your amazing Cane Asada and I will personally ensure that you get a sticker!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

Rob.. you're such a trooper!!!


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

What the heck is "cane" asada? Is it a rum drink?????
Rick


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (Rickanns)*

I think it lost a letter somewhere, probably due to the accompanying tequilla







: *carne asada*: thin strips of barbequed lean beef that has been marinated or rubbed with spices.


_Modified by DenverBill at 7:44 PM 6-13-2007_


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (DenverBill)*

Granted, I have never enjoyed Terry's famous Touareg Rally Carne Asada, but generally, here's all you need to know:
Carne Asada=good eats
That it, unless you don't like red meat. If that's the case, can you pass me yours?








Matt


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*

Also, Terry, sorry you're not going to be able to make it. I'll have a beer or three for ya!








Matt


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

You mean you guys thought the Carne Asada was beef last year. It was road kill that was found on the hiway to the rally. Most of it was rabbit, but there were some coyote I think (it was prety mangled) also. 
I will be there in spirit!! Following your posts on the internet.


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

We are kicking around loading up the Egg on a trailer and coming out in our RV. Is there a place to RV camp near the trails?
Looks like there is a KOA in Ouray that might work. Anyone else have suggestions?


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (Rickanns)*

oops I was so excited I forgot my *R* in the CaRne! Ha At least I didn't use my Treg as a logging truck last year


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

DicknNancy, we'd love to have you. I'm pulling together some info for you for RV parking. There are certainly options.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbroadbent* »_You mean you guys thought the Carne Asada was beef last year. It was road kill that was found on the hiway to the rally. Most of it was rabbit, but there were some coyote I think (it was prety mangled) also. 
I will be there in spirit!! Following your posts on the internet.

I thought it all tasted like chicken!! b


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Excellent. It is almost certain we will be there. I'll get the information to you this weekend.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (DicknNancy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Please forgive me in advance if I'm late in getting the RV info to you this weekend, but I will get it out.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Please forgive me in advance if I'm late in getting the RV info to you this weekend, but I will get it out.

What... are you busy or something???


----------



## Ainokea (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey guy's. We are planning to spend the week in Ouray during the rally and can hopefully get some trail time in with you, if it's not too crowded yet.
We went up Waldorf with aircooled last Summer, in a black V6. We have new 30" Silent Armours replacing the bald Dunlops, which should help a bit, but we still need a spare.



_Modified by Ainokea at 12:11 PM 6-17-2007_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Ainokea)*

Hey, I remember you!







Glad to hear we didn't scare you off after playing in the snow up at Waldorf.
You are welcome to join us! Please email me the registration form that is in the first post of this thread.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Update: 37 people, 7 young children, 21 vehicles.
There is only *ONE* spot left open for registration as of 09:30 on June 19.


----------



## jlturpin (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Due to some family medical problems, I am not going to be able to make the rally. I have put a bunch of stuff for sale in the classifieds section, roof rack, A/T wheels and tires, steel skid plate, tire step etc.... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3299345
If anyone is interesed, let me know. If I don't have any interest, I'll put it up on ebay.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (jlturpin)*

Jonathan, we are sorry that you won't be able to make it with us this year. We'll keep your family in our prayers!


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*

21 Treg's ! WOW !!!!!!







I better bring enough





















's


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

Did you count RJ as one of the children?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbroadbent* »_Did you count RJ as one of the children?






















shhhh... I have to act like a responsible adult now that I have a little one!


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

On another note, what will be the VW vehicle this year? How about one of the Baja 1000 vehicles!! I am sure I am not the only one wondering!!


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbroadbent* »_On another note, what will be the VW vehicle this year? How about one of the Baja 1000 vehicles!! I am sure I am not the only one wondering!!

Inquiring minds want to know!!! I hope VWofA realizes the potential for free press of the magazine coverage I'm providing and gives us something GOOD!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

Things are being finalized.


----------



## hapster (Dec 15, 2003)

Well, well, well. So I finally got around to reading posts on our upcoming rally. And wow....Betty, M, Sarah, Thankfull and Jack (Velcro) are getting pumped and ready to go. However, Betty is getting a bit cranky what with going to birthday parties and stuff that require driving on pavement. She shakes a bit, a function of not receiveng the requisite dose of mud and rock. Perhaps a trip to the Hunter Road Force machine is in order so that we can then knock of the weights on Imogene.
Remember------properly balanced A/T's are de rigeur at 2 mph, full lock and lift.
Betty is so excited to once again see a Touareg's favorite road sign: Pavement Ends!!
and her good friends from years past and present.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (aircooled)*

Folks, we are making up a batch of stickers for this years rally. The cost will be nominal but unfortunately can't be free as they were last year.
We will be making up two sizes of stickers this year; small and window size. The small stickers will be similar in size to last years. The window stickers will be large enough to fill the rear most side windows from side to side. NO DOOR STICKERS THIS YEAR. Too many were worried about messing up their paint, and I don't blame them.
I will make sure we have enough small stickers for two per vehicle. How many people would like a window size sticker? Please let me know ASAP. I have no problem ordering a few extra.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (aircooled)*

I would like two of the window stickers for the Poser-T as it appears we may be bringing it along. Also, would like at least one of the smaller stickers for the Poser-T after the rally. 
Also, I don't know yet what the number of "surprises" will be from VWoA yet.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (TREGinginCO)*

I assume the bigger decals are to let people know what we are doing while we are there? I know I would not mind one of the smaller ones, maybe two of those. Any idea on what the cost will be or are you still working on the details?
I do have a request/question, besides the full size spare tire/wheel, snatch strap, what other necessary items will we need/want for this rally? If Aircooled or RJ has time could you post the necessary stuff and if I missed it before I appologize. 
There was someone coming on the rally that had an airbag jack and I offered to bring my small air compresor along to use to fill it up. Is that person still with the rally? I would hate to bring the compressor along for nothing. That brings me to another question, in the unlikely event I get a flat, what would be a good jack to bring along? I know the factory one is worthless. 
I just want to start gathering my stuff so I have everything ready in a few weeks. I am looking forward to this event and meeting everyone. I assume there are places in town to get beer, I really don't want to have to transport my weak azz stuff from here in UT.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (Yeti35)*

Yeti, the sticker is for braggin rights. The big stickers will add 10 per sticker, but increased drag from said large sticker will decrease overall speed by 3%. We are working out prices now. They should be affordable.
I'll work on a final packing list soon. Expected items will be things like: recovery strap, good jack, etc. Our only real requirement is a full size spare. The rest of it someone will likely have in their vehicle, but they'll only share it with people having large stickers.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (aircooled)*

Ok fine, I will get a couple of large ones if that is what it takes to not have to bring much stuff along!!


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: 2007 Colorado Touareg 4x4 Rally, July 23-27. Don't miss it!!! (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_
There was someone coming on the rally that had an airbag jack and I offered to bring my small air compresor along to use to fill it up. Is that person still with the rally? I would hate to bring the compressor along for nothing.


I am the guilty one








I will be bringing the airbag jack and a small compressor as well - no need for you to bring your compressor unless you really want to.
Of course, my airbg jack only works on Touaregs with the big stickers


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

So how many big stickers do I have to get to be able to use everyone elses stuff and just leave my stuff at home?


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_So how many big stickers do I have to get to be able to use everyone elses stuff and just leave my stuff at home?









When out on the trails ... a wise man once said:
"Walk softly and carry a big sticker!"


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
"Walk softly and carry a big sticker!"


















Bump for Stickers.
I will make sure there everyone has a minimum of two small stickers, but the large ones are going to be special order only. Thank you for those that have already responded by PM or other means.
PS - Yeti, I have you down for two large stickers, one for each side.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Does anyone have access to a small short throw DLP projector they might be able to "borrow" from their employer that does 1024x768 VGA/DVI or better? I thought it would be fun to use to show the days video and pics uploaded to my computer and blast it up on a wall for the evenings festivities.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_









PS - Yeti, I have you down for two large stickers, one for each side.
 Umm, sure that will be fine. I assume they will be just the right size for the rear quarter windows, right? I will take two smaller ones to put in after the rally. Since I don't see myself drivin around SLC with the big ones on.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Here is what the rear stickers will look like on the back of the Touareg:


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Registration is now CLOSED. We have our 22 vehicles!!!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Here is what the rear stickers will look like on the back of the Touareg:









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Note the custom dual filler access


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (DenverBill)*

Custom auxiliary fuel tank.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Thought it might be for the pups' water tank


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

We have a projector that hooks up to a computer if that helps. We can certainly bring it along.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

How is that list comin along there Chris?


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_How is that list comin along there Chris?










Chris shouldn't b the only one to come up with a list of equipment, here's what I've thought of so far:
Full-size spare tire/wheel
AC Inverter
Dremel tool (you never know)
Air compressor (hooks to battery terminals)
Jump start battery pack
Airbag jack
Laptop with VAG-COM
20' and 30' Tow Straps
4 VW Tow hooks (the ones that screw into the tow points)
Spare bulbs (brake, tail, etc.)
1 Quart engine oil
Paper towels
Duct tape
Tools (wrench set, screwdriver set, pliers)
Receiver bar with tow shackle attached
Extra shackles
12V Spot Light
Flashlight w/ spare batteries
Blanket
Jacket
Cooler w/ water, energy bars, etc.
Air pressure guage
Hat (we bald guys can't go anywhere without one)
Anything I left out?
HTH

_Modified by henna gaijin at 8:05 PM 7-4-2007_


_Modified by henna gaijin at 8:09 PM 7-4-2007_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_

Anything I left out?
HTH


yes:


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ 
yes:









That falls under the category of local consumables - on ice in the room waiting the return of the conquering heroes.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
Chris shouldn't b the only one to come up with a list of equipment, here's what I've thought of so far:
Full-size spare tire/wheel
AC Inverter
Dremel tool (you never know)
Air compressor (hooks to battery terminals)
Jump start battery pack
Airbag jack
Laptop with VAG-COM
20' and 30' Tow Straps
4 VW Tow hooks (the ones that screw into the tow points)
Spare bulbs (brake, tail, etc.)
1 Quart engine oil
Paper towels
Duct tape
Tools (wrench set, screwdriver set, pliers)
Receiver bar with tow shackle attached
Extra shackles
12V Spot Light
Flashlight w/ spare batteries
Blanket
Jacket
Cooler w/ water, energy bars, etc.
Air pressure guage
Hat (we bald guys can't go anywhere without one)
Anything I left out?
HTH


I left out two obvious ones:
Maps - Trail maps and maps with GPS grids
GPS - Garmin StreetPilot 2610
Supposed to be 155 degrees plus here today - I'm really looking forward to getting up in the mountains soon


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
I left out two obvious ones:
Maps - Trail maps and maps with GPS grids
GPS - Garmin StreetPilot 2610
Supposed to be 155 degrees plus here today - I'm really looking forward to getting up in the mountains soon 








 Do you plan on getting lost, for I am sure Chris and RJ know where they are going on these trails. If they truely don't I am not goin anywhere with them!!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Believe it or not, I do happen to know where I'm going.








Here is the book you need for the area with driving directions to the trail heads, GPS coordinates and trail descriptions. It is HIGHLY recommended and the only trail book that you need for this trip.
http://astore.amazon.com/touar...12638


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_ Do you plan on getting lost, for I am sure Chris and RJ know where they are going on these trails. If they truely don't I am not goin anywhere with them!!









Just in case I decide to wander off on my own extracurricular activities - always like to have GPS and a map


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Believe it or not, I do happen to know where I'm going.








Here is the book you need for the area with driving directions to the trail heads, GPS coordinates and trail descriptions. It is HIGHLY recommended and the only trail book that you need for this trip.
http://astore.amazon.com/touar...12638

That's the trail book I have also - highly recommended.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Let's see, if I am following you two with the book and GPS, why do I need to buy these products unless you two have no idea what you are doing with either.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Hey I checked with the dealer and am wondering if we have another source for the screw in Eye Bolts that came with our Tregs. They told me they are like $30, there has to be a cheaper alternative. I would like to at least pick up one more myself but not into getting raped by the dealer.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_Let's see, if I am following you two with the book and GPS, why do I need to buy these products unless you two have no idea what you are doing with either.









If you always rely on others to tell you where to go, then you need neither








Look at it this way - the trails book, combined with some personal notes and photos, could be a great momento of the trip


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

The "Eye, Towing" is part# 7L0805783A and is available at 1st VW Parts online for $17.97.
HTH


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_The "Eye, Towing" is part# 7L0805783A and is available at 1st VW Parts online for $17.97.
HTH

Thank you Sir, I will buy you a beer for that one.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_Thank you Sir, I will buy you a beer for that one.


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *henna gaijin* »_
Full-size spare tire/wheel
AC Inverter
Dremel tool (you never know)
Air compressor (hooks to battery terminals)
Jump start battery pack
Airbag jack
Laptop with VAG-COM
20' and 30' Tow Straps
4 VW Tow hooks (the ones that screw into the tow points)
Spare bulbs (brake, tail, etc.)
1 Quart engine oil
Paper towels
Duct tape
Tools (wrench set, screwdriver set, pliers)
Receiver bar with tow shackle attached
Extra shackles
12V Spot Light
Flashlight w/ spare batteries
Blanket
Jacket
Cooler w/ water, energy bars, etc.
Air pressure guage
Hat (we bald guys can't go anywhere without one)
Anything I left out?


You boys need to do a little motorcycle adventure touring to learn how to lighten the load a little








Honestly though, it is nice to be prepared with everything and the kitchen sink, but as my good friend who spent 3+ years going around the world on motorcycle says, breakdowns are just opportunities to meet new people and have new experiences!
And it's amazing what you can fix with a toolset that fits in your fanny pack, a little jb weld, and a soda can


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Everyone is probably better off on the same page (ie: the same trail book), but i have also used this guide quite a bit...








http://www.amazon.com/4WD-Trai...16747


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (pfb2)*

*GROUP DINNERS - ORGANIZATION POST*
This worked out fairly well last year with the number of people who rented houses, so we doing it again this year. Those of you who have rented houses this year... you are invited to host a group dinner at your place. This is a great way for all of us to end the day and ultimately save a little $$$ in the process
Two of the days for this year have already been assigned.
*Sunday, July 22nd: * Mr. & Mrs. Aircooled (Chris & Christina) and Mr.s & Mrs. Hapster (Hap & Margaret) are taking the "Welcome Dinner." Details are still being worked out.
*Thursday, July 26th:* Mr. & Mrs. TREGinginCO (R.J. & Kay) along with Mr. & Mrs. RVDub (Rob and Dawn) will be hosting a Spaghetti Dinner on this particular evening.
This leaves other nights open for the taking. You are not required to do this, but if you have dish you are particularly proud of and want to show it off... this is a great way to do it. Last year, Terry, Norma and family did a Carne Asada that blew the wheels off the rally it was so good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you'd like to sign up... now's the time to do it.
Wednesday night probably wouldn't be a good night, because that is the "free" day during the rally and many people may head to other locations to check out the area. There's quite a bit to see in that part of the world








We are looking forward to seeing all of you... now just TWO WEEKS away!!!


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

what is the scoop for vw this year....maybe they will be providing a new and improved "Thing" for the trip this year....I am holding my breath....come on spill the beans!!!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

Terry, still waiting to hear from VW.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Terry, still waiting to hear from VW.

Down to the wire this year...
Also, to all who are interested in meeting up in Vegas and driving out to Colorado together send an email to jpeters at drumatix dot net. We'll be leaving Vegas at 6-7am Sunday morning.

_Modified by NefariousVW at 2:55 PM 7-9-2007_


_Modified by NefariousVW at 2:56 PM 7-9-2007_


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Hey Chris, RJ, Hap & Rick...
What day are you guys doing Cinnamon Pass? I am in Lake City now, but have to go to Denver towards the end of the month.
I would like to meet you guys up on Cinnamon if I can work out the dates. I'll bring some treats from the LC Bakery.








Andy


_Modified by I8ABUG at 8:25 PM 7-9-2007_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (I8ABUG)*

It's down to the wire and it's not at the same time. Our rally is happening at the same time as the Pikes Peak Int'l Hill Climb and a large media event for the TOUAREG-2 in Idaho. Plus, we have made some specific requests with VWoA this year and it's a battle of the clock on that end as well.
As soon as we have things finalized with VWoA and its contributions to the rally... we'll let you know.
Cheers!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NefariousVW* »_
Down to the wire this year...
Also, to all who are interested in meeting up in Vegas and driving out to Colorado together send an email to jpeters at drumatix dot net. We'll be leaving Vegas at 6-7am Sunday morning.

_Modified by NefariousVW at 2:55 PM 7-9-2007_
_Modified by NefariousVW at 2:56 PM 7-9-2007_
I am hopin to hook up with you guys on 70 sometime that day, but I need to know for sure when you guys leave so I can time it right to meet you at Green River. It will only take me a couple of hours to get to that point. Matt has my number so he may need to call me when you get to a point that I should start leavin SLC.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_I am hopin to hook up with you guys on 70 sometime that day, but I need to know for sure when you guys leave so I can time it right to meet you at Green River. It will only take me a couple of hours to get to that point. Matt has my number so he may need to call me when you get to a point that I should start leavin SLC.


I'm staying in Richfield, UT Saturday night. This should be about 4 hours out of Vegas and 5 hours from Ouray. Maybe a good place for you guys to stop, get gas and buy another can of RockStar?
Any chance of meeting up and convoying into Ouray?
Matt, should I PM my cell # to you so we can make this happen?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

Richfield won't work for me because of the way I am getting to 70. I am takin a short cut by doing 15 to Spanish Fork Canyon which takes me through Price directly to 70. So the NV and CA guys can converge in Richfield and just pick me up later down 70 in Green River. We will work it out.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

Funny, I actually was just in Richfield a few weeks back on a dirtbike trip. It is about 4-4.5 hours up from Vegas. It is a good place to stop before those 100+ miles of nothingness between Green River and Colorado.
henna gaijin, that sounds like a plan to me. I'll send you a PM with my cell #. (Only thing: I like Monster Energy, and will probably be loaded with a few cans of Monster Khaos for the trip!)
Yeti, you've got my number. I think Green River is probably the best place to meet up. I'll try to study the maps if I have some downtime and figure out an approximate time to meet up.
Jason, I'll send an e-mail from work tomorrow with my cell # in it. We can figure out a rally point for Sunday morning depending on where you're staying up here. Also, Arkarch (from Vegas) and plewis (California) are still in AFAIK, so we'll need to all meet up somewhere. plewis, where are you staying in Vegas?
Oh well, off to bed, talk to you all soon!
Matt


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*

Also, is anyone else bringing any toys (ie dirtbike, quad, etc) up for our Wednesday day of independent fun? pfb, I remember you mentioning bringing up some orange two-wheeled toys, but didn't know if that is still happening. I may bring my dirtbike ('99 Yamaha YZ400F) or my golf clubs depending on what everyone else is thinking. Any ideas?
Matt


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasMatt* »_Funny, I actually was just in Richfield a few weeks back on a dirtbike trip. It is about 4-4.5 hours up from Vegas. It is a good place to stop before those 100+ miles of nothingness between Green River and Colorado.
henna gaijin, that sounds like a plan to me. I'll send you a PM with my cell #. (Only thing: I like Monster Energy, and will probably be loaded with a few cans of Monster Khaos for the trip!)
Yeti, you've got my number. I think Green River is probably the best place to meet up. I'll try to study the maps if I have some downtime and figure out an approximate time to meet up.
Jason, I'll send an e-mail from work tomorrow with my cell # in it. We can figure out a rally point for Sunday morning depending on where you're staying up here. Also, Arkarch (from Vegas) and plewis (California) are still in AFAIK, so we'll need to all meet up somewhere. plewis, where are you staying in Vegas?
Oh well, off to bed, talk to you all soon!
Matt

I don't remember the name of the motel but I'll check when I get home. IIRC it's past 515 heading north-east on 15


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

*UPDATE ON VWoA's CONTRIBUTION TO OUR RALLY*
I have been talking to VWoA about getting a facelifted V6TDI for the rally... as VWoA has some on order for Auburn Hills and other items. The bad news is... the vehicles are not going to get to the United States in time for the rally. So, we tried for a facelifted V10TDI, as VWoA also has those on order for Auburn Hills --- again, the vehicles won't be in the U.S. in time.
So, VWoA is giving us a Facelifted-V8FSI for the rally and their ad agency, Crispin, Porter & Bogusky is sending us a bunch of "stuff" for those attending this year's rally.
We were hoping to help push the Clean Diesel revolution for VW.. but if the vehicles aren't here -- you can't drive 'em (deep huh?).
So... we'll see you at the rally and look forward to checking out all the new electronic goodies on the 2008 TOUAREG2.

















_Modified by TREGinginCO at 1:14 PM 7-10-2007_


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

So I guess on that note the poser Treg is going to make the rally this year?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

It's coming!!!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_It's coming!!!















 Well that is a good thing then.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Some More Good News....
I called Eric at Kannah Creek Brewery in Grand Junction (his dad is former TOUAREG owner "Grizzfan" from this and the other site) and have our beer on order.
We have a 5-gallon keg of River City Pilsner coming. We also have a 5-gallon Lands End Amber coming as well. We will pick those up on the way to Ouray on the 21st!!!
Eric really takes care of us and it's good to give him business. The beer is awesome!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

SAAWWWEEETTTT!!!!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

With all this beer, when are we going to have time to drive???


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (aircooled)*

What, this is about driving? I thought it was a beer festival and we all just happened to drive our Tregs to it.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Jul-toberfest


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasMatt* »_Jul-toberfest









Maybe we should change the Rally logo to reflect the new objective


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

You guys drink your little beers. I'll be sitting here while you guys sweat the mountains.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Rock on! 1 New Facelifted v8 is better then NO VWOA Treg at all! Thanks for all your work on this RJ!


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Yea more





















I know where the BEER will be... At our house ...














I will take good care of it for you guys !


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spockcat, you crack me up. That was a picture from LAST years rally.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*









Done. When you get to Ouray, you leave the keys with me.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_








Done. When you get to Ouray, you leave the keys with me.









Now that's awesome!!!! Well done.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

I ordered my spare tow eye today and have a few other things to go get either this week or end of next. I also am droppin the Treg off today to get fresh oil and get my drivers side mirror turnsignal fixed. I don't have all the LED's workin in it. It took on water somehow and I guess shorted them out. I told my wife to make sure they have the mirror glass in stock since they broke one last time repairing my passenger side lights.







Apparently the lady taking the info for service was not amused. 
I got my Sirius stuff hooked up now as well, so the road will not be boring between stations.










_Modified by Yeti35 at 10:26 AM 7-12-2007_


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Just got back from getting the tires rotated and balanced.... Man, i'm excited. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

Yep, just got back from the tire shop myself. Had the snow tires removed from the 17" rims and the Bridgestone's mounted and balanced. Still need to swap rims from the car, as I have the 18's on right now.
Also, going to be doing some welding on the Touareg with a neighbor this weekend to install my new Dakar-Offroad skid plate. This thing is a BEAST. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

It is great that we have so many new folks coming this year to share an absolutely wonderful time. We are equally excited about running these same trails for the upteenth time and being with old and new friends. 
I am getting a new windshield installed today (took a rock on the last Colo trip) and I ordered a new fridge for the trip. Hopefully, I won't have to futz with ice every day.
Looking forward to seeing everyone and hopefully, RVDUB and RJ will move that log I knocked over last year. 
Everyone get them all cleaned up so we can get them really dirty in just a few days.
Rick


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Rickanns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rickanns* »_
Looking forward to seeing everyone and hopefully, RVDUB and RJ will move that log I knocked over last year. 

Rick


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (Rickanns)*

Just for you RICK I will install reflectors and cones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







just don't hit the LOGS ON the house LOL..
Going for my oil change tomorrow and rotate and balance next week! Lat thing to do is get the new breaks installed!!! 54K miles and I am STILL on the original pads and roters! I figured I better get new ones BEFORE the rally !


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

*One item to NOT forget is your Motorola talkabout or equivalent. They are VERY handy on the trail and everyone will be glad that they DO have one. . *


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

Smoke signals can be very effective too, but I hear it's been a dry year in this part of Colorado... so it probably wouldn't be the wisest thing to do!!!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (RvDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvDUB* »_ *One item to NOT forget is your Motorola talkabout or equivalent. They are VERY handy on the trail and everyone will be glad that they DO have one. . * 
I actually remembered those the other night and stuck them on my pile of stuff!!







I just now need to get me some batteries.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Yes, batteries. Maybe a headset if your radio works with it. Still working on a list (imagine that), but I will add that rain gear and warm clothes should be on that list. It can and does snow at high altitude with little or no warning, and a rain storm will drop the temps by 30 or more degrees in a few minutes. July-August is usually monsoon season, so rain is highly likely. Waterproof hiking boots wouldn't be a bad idea either.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (aircooled)*

You bring up that R word again and got me worrying about whether my tires will be up to the task on wet mud. I know they work great in snow, but slippery rocks and mud got me a bit worried.







I want to hear nothing but sunny days from here on out!!


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

The Monsoons may have started. We have had rain for the past two days in Lake City. Lots of thunder and lightning yesterday! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

The mud is usually not much of a problem, but the rocks can get quite slick. It just means that you have to work at it harder, but this is also why we don't start with the harder trails first. If your really worried about the traction, you can use cable chains on your tires. You'll be able to climb up a mountain face in the snow with those on.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (I8ABUG)*

Andy, that's good news. Or is it? Last year, monsoon rains washed out the trail to Imogene Pass for several days.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Yeti,
I wouldn't worry about it too much. We ran into some rainy weather last year and while there were a couple of "moments" --- overall it wasn't a bad time. It's great for keeping the dust down.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Looks like ya need some Nitto Terra Grapplers!!!!! i am running these now and absolutely LUV em ! just a recommendation...


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (RvDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvDUB* »_Looks like ya need some Nitto Terra Grapplers!!!!! i am running these now and absolutely LUV em ! just a recommendation...










Thats what I'm running and I also love them


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

I am sure they are good tires but I am not dumpin my Nokians just for a more capable offroad tire. I am not in dire need of true offroad tires for my Treg when all I really need it to do is get me up Little Cottonwood Canyon to ski at Alta, which it has not failed to do yet.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Yeti35- You should be fine. I used to run the Crappy Conti's offroad and made it work. And ANY tire is better then they are! Plus, if anything happens we all band together and help each other out... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (RvDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvDUB* »_Yeti35- You should be fine. I used to run the Crappy Conti's offroad and made it work. And ANY tire is better then they are! Plus, if anything happens *we all band together and help each other out... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif * 
 Ban together as in multiple straps to haul my ass out if I get stuck?







No, I am just more concerned about the traction on the wet rocks more then anything. I will not loose any sleep over it, but we may freak my wife out if it is narrow and I got any slippage at all.







I am actually not too sure how much she will go along once she sees the narrowness of some of the trails in person. I will worry about that later.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Oh, then you will be in for a week of fun.









On another note, here is a traffic alert than might affect some during our week:
CO 145 Telluride/Keystone (Lawson) Hill
*Restrictions in Place: Delays to 30+ mins Keystone Hill Mon-Sat, 6A-10P. Overnight closure Sun-Thur, 10P-5A. Open 1A to clear waiting traffic. Construction. No loads over 10' wide.
Comments: Delays to 30+ mins Keystone Hill Mon-Sat, 6A-10P. Overnight closure Sun-Thur, 10P-5A. Open 1A to clear waiting traffic. Construction. No loads over 10' wide.*
If you have lodging in Telluride or plan to visit there, be aware that there will likely be significant delays to or from Ouray if you travel CO-145.


_Modified by aircooled at 12:44 PM 7-13-2007_


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (aircooled)*

STICKERS!!!!!!
Ok, so I've got the order in for the stickers of this years rally logo. They should be beautiful. Here is a mock-up of the two sizes, as placed on my Touareg:
















Like I said, these are mock-ups, printed on a different material and hand-cut by someone poorly skilled in the use of scissors (aka VegasMatt). There is a large and a small sticker on the side window, and the sizing is approximate to what the finals will be. The large one is shown a bit bigger than the final product will be, and the small one is a bit smaller than actual size. The point is: there will be slight differences between these and the final product. 
Additionally, there was some interest in some sort of "I understand the Jeep thing..." and the "It's a VW thing..." stickers of cut vinyl lettering, and I am writing to gauge interest in what you fine people are looking for in regards to these ideas? Sizes, wording, etc. I'll warn you now, I'm a bit busy, but can make time to squeeze some of these out before the trip. Basically, keep the requests reasonable, and try to discuss the ideas here with everyone, rather than PM'ing me, so we all have a feel for what's going on.
Anyways, chat with you later!
Matt


_Modified by VegasMatt at 3:24 PM 7-13-2007_


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*

Kudos, Matt!
Those stickers look great


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

looks great Matt ! Thanks for all you work on the stickers...


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

Hey RJ Will the infamous frozen jean shorts be making the trip this year.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

One thing I forgot to mention, and this is important, and hopefully not too disappointing to some: Since I had to send these out to be printed and cut, they aren't freebies this time around. Our machines cannot print on material stable enough to be cut like these and last for longer than a month or two. So, consider these an upgrade versus those from last year. 
6" stickers are $2.75 each 
16" stickers are $10.00 each. 
Hope this isn't too big of a problem. Thanks for understanding! 
Matt


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

I got my oil changed today in my Treg and also got my drivers side mirror turnsignal replaced as well. I am ready to go. I do have to say the salesman talking to me tonight while I was waiting on the crappy azz wash, was telling me if I wanted a V10 they would take 10k off the sticker right off the bat. I only wish I had the means at the moment to pull the trigger on one. There is a used 06 sitting here in another lot that got my attention, but again I am in no position to do anything about it. I would trade the current Treg in but I want to keep it for my wife and get me an upgrade!!







So I need to get this one paid off first. I just can't believe they are gonna drop that much off the price right away. I did ask about the V6TDi but as we all know the dealer really has no clue. 
I will have my laptop along with my VAG cable if anyone is in need of anything that has not had access to one yet. I had to go in tonight and change my blinker back to what I had it at, not sure how or why they put it at 4 when I had it set to 5. I am getting pretty excited about this trip and I was just on a cruise a couple of weeks ago but that will not compare to this!!










_Modified by Yeti35 at 9:51 PM 7-13-2007_


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasMatt* »_One thing I forgot to mention, and this is important, and hopefully not too disappointing to some: Since I had to send these out to be printed and cut, they aren't freebies this time around. Our machines cannot print on material stable enough to be cut like these and last for longer than a month or two. So, consider these an upgrade versus those from last year. 
6" stickers are $2.75 each 
16" stickers are $10.00 each. 
Hope this isn't too big of a problem. Thanks for understanding! 
Matt
 Great, where am I comin up with that much money for stickers??!!!







Nah, I have no problem with it. Just so you can get to the Jeep ones made as well, that would be killer.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (RvDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvDUB* »_Hey RJ Will the infamous frozen jean shorts be making the trip this year.

















Nope! Those shorts have seen better days!!!
Just so everyone is in on the joke, this was at the top of a pass we took on last year and just as we were trying to line up for a photo shoot, this freaky little storm blew in... colder than hell... and with the rain/sleet that fell, the back of my shorts froze solid!!







But, it's a great example of how the weather can change up there this time of year. 15-minutes later it was all gone.
Thank God for the T's seat warmers.


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_You bring up that R word again and got me worrying about whether my tires will be up to the task on wet mud. I know they work great in snow, but slippery rocks and mud got me a bit worried.







I want to hear nothing but sunny days from here on out!!









We offered in a different post, but if anyone is interested in a complete set of Nokian WR's 255/55/18 we'd be happy to bring them out with us.
We sell them at our shop. Have a set on our 'Egg and love 'em. Send an email my way if you are interested.
[email protected]
See you all in a week or so!
Dick n Nancy


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (DicknNancy)*

WR's is what I currently run, so I am in no need of anymore. I am just concerned how they will do on slippery rocks, that is why I made the comment I did. I was already informed I should be fine though. 


_Modified by Yeti35 at 5:40 AM 7-15-2007_


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Just looked at long term forecast for Ouray. Highs in the 70's, lows in the 50's, and 30% chance for afternoon showers for the next7 days.
Typical for the mountains....bring your rain gear
We're stoked!!!!!
Rick


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Rickanns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rickanns* »_Just looked at long term forecast for Ouray. Highs in the 70's, lows in the 50's, and 30% chance for afternoon showers for the next7 days.
Typical for the mountains....bring your rain gear
We're stoked!!!!!
Rick
 But what I really want to know, should I bring a pair of ski's along?


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Nah, not this time....although we may find a patch or two up high that you could catch a cople of turns on.
Maybe a winter trip to Telluride might be in order?
Rick


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Rickanns)*

Yeah, I'd say no to the skis. From what I'm hearing, there isn't much snow left. Which means we can run Governor's Basin again this year. Right Rick? It's one of Rick's favorite places when it's not buried in snow.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Rickanns)*

Kind of hard for me to justify a trip to Telluride when I get a season pass to Alta here in UT. I am sure it is a great place but no real reason for me to travel to ski anymore.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Just got off of Bushduck's. Everything is open with the exception of Governor's Basin. A report on 7/6 says it is snowed in just past the Sydney Basin cut-off. This is not all that high up?? The last snow has been on the circle around the top as you drop into the basin. We will just have to see. It is one of my favorite trails....tough enough to be fun but everyone can still get up. We might have to try that pinch going to Sydney...What do you think?
Poughkeepsie Gulch is open as of last week. Now that you have that new skid plate, this might be the year???
Rick


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Rickanns)*

No, after seeing trail damage pics from the FJSummit rally last week, I'll pass, at least with my Touareg.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Here, some comments on Poughkeepsie from the FJSummit rally last week:
"I didn't look impossible, but it had all the right things to make it hard to get up. The mini-ledges that were on that wall were exactly spaced an FJ wheelbase apart, so when your rear tires had to climb something vertical, your front tires were off the ground. He might have been able to make it with front and rear lockers, or maybe with the atrac hack, but trying both by themselves didn't work.
Also, there was a mud hole before that climb, so no one had dry tires. As I said in another thread, there was a heavily modified jeep there on 37" iroks that didn't make it up either.
I'd love to see someone with the inchworm crawler on try it. I bet they'd have more luck."
And some pics:

























Good times, but not quite good enough for me.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*









Um... I'm gonna be the first to say... "Not gonna do it" (in the voice of Bush 41). 
I'll ride is someone elses vehicle though.... (way to commit huh?)


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_








Um... I'm gonna be the first to say... "Not gonna do it" (in the voice of Bush 41). 
I'll ride is someone elses vehicle though.... (way to commit huh?)








 What, no poser Treg on those sections?


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

Nice axle articulation in that last picture... A modified FJC is probably a better bet in the gulch!
Also.... Looks like I can make it down for at least part of the rally. Anybody renting a house with an extra bedroom & looking to defer some expenses?


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (pfb2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pfb2* »_Nice axle articulation in that last picture... A modified FJC is probably a better bet in the gulch!
Also.... Looks like I can make it down for at least part of the rally. Anybody renting a house with an extra bedroom & looking to defer some expenses? 

I've got a spare hide-a-bed and a spare single (shares a room with Vegas_matt)
Let me know
jpeters at drumatix dot net


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (pfb2)*

Pfb, please send me a registration form by email please. Will you be arriving by Sunday evening for the group dinner?


----------



## OregonTreg (Jun 29, 2007)

*Sunday Group Dinner*

Any details yet about time and location of the Sunday group dinner? I hope to hit Ouray sometime in the afternoon. Standing by......


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Sunday Group Dinner (OregonTreg)*

Info about dinners should be arriving in everyones email this evening but we are ON for Sunday dinner for about 6:30 or so at our house.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

I was going to try to make it but I am stuck in Taiwan. So I will have to live the rally via your posts, so put lots of pics!!! Any support from VWOA this year? Sorry no carne asada this year. Have fun and be safe!!


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Add one item to your equipment lists.....If you have a hand held GPS, bring it to the Rally. You never know when you might need it to find some hidden treasure.
Rick


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (Rickanns)*

Rick just make sure you have the LOG FINDER option turned on !!!







And YES I will have my DITCH locater turned on so DOUG does not return. Long story...


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

Yeah! Yeah! Yeah! We will never live those down.















rick


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (Rickanns)*

Hey guys definitely be prepared for rain. We have had lots of rain for the past four days in and around Lake City. The high country is as green as I have seen it in the last 10 years.








On the bright side I think the rain has the fish excited (fly fishing has been good), and it seems that all the wildlife is on the move. Yesterday on a trip and hike up towards Cinnamon Pass, we saw a Cow and Calf Moose, a Black Bear, and countless Deer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Rickanns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rickanns* »_Yeah! Yeah! Yeah! We will never live those down.















rick

Well, like it's been said... this trip/rally is such a great time that every year leaves with you memories that will be with you for life. GOOD TIMES!!!


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Sunday Group Dinner (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Info about dinners should be arriving in everyones email this evening but we are ON for Sunday dinner for about 6:30 or so at our house.

Tomorrow is the last day I will have access to e-mail before the rally - nothing yet about dinner plans for Sunday.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (I8ABUG)*

Wow! The one thing we have always missed about Ouray is the lack of animals outside of an occasional deer, bighorn, and marmots. It would be great to see something on the western slopes this year.
I hope you can come join us for some of the time anyway. Are Jan and Rachel up this year?
Rick


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Sunday Group Dinner (aircooled)*

We plan to be in Ouray tomorrow evening (Friday). Will probably make some Pre-Rally runs Saturday and Sunday. If anyone is around and wants to go, find us at the Antlers Motel (across highway from the beer garden) or give us a call 806-787-6973. 
Rick


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Sunday Group Dinner (henna gaijin)*

Dinner will be at our house (corner of 2nd Street and 6th Ave) at around 6-6:30pm (Henna that's 18:30 for you).
$16/head incl tax. Pork loin, grilled chicken, pasta salad, fruit salad, green salad, bread, peach cobbler and ice cream. Bring your appetites!
*
*
*
Also to the group, we usually end up meeting several times for cocktails, beer or dinner during the course of the week. Collapseable or folding camping chairs are recommended, as the rental house has plenty of lawn area but a notable lack of proper lawn seating. They will also work well for trail lunches.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Sunday Group Dinner (Rickanns)*

Rick, you'll beat us there, but only by a day. A large group of us is arriving on Saturday evening. We are discussing doing a small trail run on Sunday. We'll call you!


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (Rickanns)*

We are planning to meet up with the group on Cinnamon Pass (on Monday?). Chris is keeping me posted on exact day/rough timing via phone.
And yes, Jan and Rachael are here through the end of next week. I will probably be here through mid to late August.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (I8ABUG)*

ALLLL RRRIIGGHT! Cant wait to see you. We are STOKED!
Off to the car wash and bank
Rick


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Sunday Group Dinner (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Dinner will be at our house (corner of 2nd Street and 6th Ave) at around 6-6:30pm (Henna that's 18:30 for you).


18:30 Sunday 22JUL07 - Roger that!


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Sunday Group Dinner (henna gaijin)*

Since we are talking dinners here I figured I would remind folks of Thursdays group dinner...
*Thursday, July 26th: Mr. & Mrs. TREGinginCO (R.J. & Kay) along with Mr. & Mrs. RVDub (Rob and Dawn) will be hosting a Spaghetti Dinner on this particular evening. Bring your chairs !!!!* 
RJ- Can you post the address and map please. I know where it is but cannot remember the address!










_Modified by RvDUB at 6:16 PM 7-19-2007_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (I8ABUG)*

Andy, that is the plan thus far. I will keep you updated.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Skid plate was welded on today after much ado. I'm happy with the results and this TREG now looks BEEFY.


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Cant's wait to see the plate! 
Got my oil changed, serpentine belt replaced, break fluid flushed, tires rotated and balanced, and new breaks and roters all around! Already spent $1,200 bucks and have not even left town yet!







Better fix it now instead of on the trail


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

FILE UNDER LAST MINUTE PLANNING...
O.K., I have a spare (four actually







and no roof rack.
Mounting ideas? I'd really rather not have it in the passenger compartment. Has anybody successfully mounted their spare using the stock rails? 
I was thinking of spreading the bars to just over the width of the tire, put some kayak carrier foam blocks under the tire, and cinch it down with some ratchet straps.
Thoughs?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (pfb2)*

I was gonna do the roof rack thing myself till I decided I would not really like havin it up there when on the highway. No matter how cool it would look it would kill mileage imo. Mine will be inside with my other stuff. 
Your way will probably work if that is where you want to carry it.


----------



## Arkarch (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (pfb2)*

Ah, the Full Size Spare - Been an challenge for me..
Typically one would use the Yakima Spare Tire Carrier on a Yakima or Thule Cargo Basket. I had a big inside dimension problem with my radio antennas mounted to the rail gutters - I need inside 38" to clear. I thought the BVG All-Road would work being 41" wide x 51" long (looks to be almost perfect). but I'll wait until I actually see one.
Gaijin posted a cool idea of attaching the Yakima Spare Tire Carrier to the top of one of LL Bean's Cargo Organizer. I almost did that, may still in the future, but the solution came too late for confident shipping; its primarily a mail-order item with 2-4 weeks delivery.
So I am presently trying a mount-the-Yakima to a 38" x 35" 3/4" piece of Birch plywood that may be stained Walnut (just matching the trim ya know). The extra board space not used by the spare tire will be used to mount compressor, etc. I may go a rubberized sheet top instead if I can find something locally.
Or of course you can just leave your tire loose in the back if you have the space. May get bounced around a bit, and I was heavily debating doing just that and spare me all sorts of grief.... except I have other things to mount so be it.
I am not sure about mounting a full size spare to the Touareg roof racks directly. Seems like it could shift easily, or worse drop off the back on an open highway. Could be proven wrong.
Happy Driving, see you there!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Arkarch)*

It should not shift with ratchet straps if he does it right. I bounced my trailer for my Seadoo once pretty good on the highway and the ski did not shift or move. It was fastened down with ratchet straps. 
I can't imagine my spare bouncin around that much, not like we are racin through the trails, so should not be an issue.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Arkarch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arkarch* »_
Gaijin posted a cool idea of attaching the Yakima Spare Tire Carrier to the top of one of LL Bean's Cargo Organizer. I almost did that, may still in the future, but the solution came too late for confident shipping; its primarily a mail-order item with 2-4 weeks delivery.


Thanks for the kind words








My mounting solution has been modified slightly.
Using the Yakima spare tire mounting hardware affixed to the top of the L.L. Bean Cargo Organizer, my first attempt had the spare mounted in the center of the box:








This required the rear passenger seat to be folded down for everything to fit:








It wasn't until Arkarch prodded me with some questions that I realized there might be a better way. Simply move the tire mount slightly to the side to gain additional tailgate clearance (rear wiper motor) and everything should fit with the rear seat up. Well, it does:








Everything packed up for the rally:








Based on this installation, my 265/65-17 Bridgestones just barely fit. I doubt the 265/70-17 BFG All-Terrain T/A's would fit.
One option I thought briefly about was mounting the spare vertically in the cargo area using the two left side cargo tie-downs to anchor the tire/wheel. Food for thought?
I would strongly caution against leaving a spare loose in the back.
Certainly the trails we will be on won't cause any problem, but what would happen to that spare tire and wheel if you were in an accident on the highway?
Strap down all gear








Soon we will be in the mountains!


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

Here's what the rest of the Yakima spare tire mounting hardware looks like in case anyone is interested:








HTH


----------



## Arkarch (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

I see you got an X-Jack back in there too!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

Nice setup Henna. The rest of us are going to look like gypsies compared to you.
Weather Update: BRING YOUR RAIN GEAR AND SOME WARM CLOTHES
Today
Partly sunny. A slight chance of showers and thunderstorms in the morning...then numerous showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. Highs in the 70s. Temperatures falling into the 60s in the afternoon. Northwest winds 10 to 15 mph in the afternoon. Chance of rain 60 percent.
Tonight
Mostly cloudy. Showers and thunderstorms likely in the evening...then a slight chance of showers and thunderstorms after midnight. Lows in the 40s. Southeast winds 10 to 15 mph after midnight. Chance of rain 60 percent.
Saturday
Partly sunny with a slight chance of showers and thunderstorms in the morning...then cloudy with a chance of showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. Highs in the 70s. East winds 10 to 15 mph shifting to the north in the afternoon. Chance of rain 50 percent.
Saturday Night
Mostly cloudy. A chance of showers and thunderstorms in the evening...then a slight chance of showers and thunderstorms after midnight. Lows in the 40s. Southeast winds 10 to 15 mph after midnight. Chance of rain 50 percent.
Sunday
Partly sunny. A slight chance of showers and thunderstorms in the morning...then a chance of showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. Highs in the 70s. Chance of rain 30 percent.
Sunday Night
Mostly cloudy. A chance of showers and thunderstorms in the evening...then a slight chance of showers and thunderstorms after midnight. Lows in the 40s. Chance of rain 30 percent.
Monday through Thursday
Mostly cloudy with a 40 percent chance of showers and thunderstorms. Highs in the 70s. Lows in the 40s. 


_Modified by aircooled at 8:31 AM 7-20-2007_


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Is there any dry days in there anywhere?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Yes, generally in the morning!!!


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (pfb2)*

Had the same delima and bought a Thule Evolution that will fit my spare AND some extra gear. I would highly recommend it . Plus, it fits right on the rails!



















































_Modified by RvDUB at 10:09 AM 7-20-2007_


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: (RvDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RvDUB* »_Had the same delima and bought a Thule Evolution that will fit my spare AND some extra gear. I would highly recommend it . Plus, it fits right on the rails!
Thule










Are you strapping down the tire in the rack at all, or is it a tight enough fit that it isn't going to jostle around?


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (pfb2)*

It is a tight fit! The lid just barely closes but it works! For a little extra safety i do tie the tire to the clamps inside with some rope. I have had this set up for a couple years now and it was worked great! Plus a little extra room up top never hurts.


----------



## Arkarch (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

N ice - 
Was looking at those,,, wasnt sure it would fit... I see its a Nitto, so is that the 265/70 Nitto (31.5") ? Also, what is the overall width of the evolution about 2' from the back end (or max width)?


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Arkarch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arkarch* »_
N ice - 
Was looking at those,,, wasnt sure it would fit... I see its a Nitto, so is that the 265/70 Nitto (31.5") ? Also, what is the overall width of the evolution about 2' from the back end (or max width)?

I'm guessing it's the 255/55-18 (29") Nitto tire ...
What do I win if I'm right?


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

Here's the rack I use:








Oh yeah and I'm leaving SD in 4hrs. See ya'll on the mountain.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

You win the right to pull the first person out of the ditch in/when that moment happens.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

Jeez Nef, that is sure one ugly red Touareg.







See you guys tomorrow evening!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

I believe Matt and I are going for the clean roof look. Neither of us are getting a rack for the spare. Mine is going inside and I am happy with that. I have no other need for a basket and I would have no use for the case for the Treg will not fit in the garage with it on the roof. 
I got the rest of my stuff today, so I am ready to come to CO and run some trails.







My storage compartments and spare tire area are full of stuff I may need. I utilized what ever space I could.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_I believe Matt and I are going for the clean roof look. Neither of us are getting a rack for the spare. Mine is going inside and I am happy with that. I have no other need for a basket and I would have no use for the case for the Treg will not fit in the garage with it on the roof. 

Ditto on that. My spare is going inside. Hell, I may throw two of 'em in there, depending on how much room I have left after the cooler, tools, food, travel bag, laptop, camera, kitchen sink, sofa, HDTV, dishwasher, etc etc. 
Looking forward to meeting all of you in two days! Travel safe everybody!
Matt
























































<---Ooh, a six pack!!


----------



## Arkarch (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*

No Rack here either,, but do have a bunch of porcupine spines to shooo away birds.


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Yes the monsoons are here.







Today I drove from Denver (I-70) to Glenwood Springs *(major mudslides west of Vail), *to Carbondale and (133) over McClure Pass (*mud and rock slides everywhere*), then over Keebler Pass to Crested Butte...I waved Jerry







(what a beautiful drive), to Gunnison and finally to Lake City.
It has rained very heavy for the last four days in Lake City. The high country is as green as I have ever seen it.
Hope to see you all on Monday! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (I8ABUG)*

Pretty funny actually, dry and hot here with no rain in sight. I am getting tired of the 100 degree plus days as I am sure Matt is as well in LV. I would be content to sit on the porch/deck and watch it rain.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

I picked up the VWoA 2008 facelifted TOUAREG with the V8FSI tonight....mmmm good. We affectionately call it T-2. The Poser T's name has officially been changed to T-3.








You'll get a good look and feel for it -- but after initial impressions... VW continues to do a very nice job with this thing. The new MFD (says it on the dash) is very nice.
See y'all in the hills!!!


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_Pretty funny actually, dry and hot here with no rain in sight. I am getting tired of the 100 degree plus days as I am sure Matt is as well in LV. I would be content to sit on the porch/deck and watch it rain.









Amen to that! We've had, according to the news, .33" of rain since last November. We should have a couple inches at least for this calendar year by now. 
Looking forward to seeing/meeting everyone! Travel safe, and I'll see ya Sunday evening!
Matt


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

T3 is still planning on attending the rally, right?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

We are hitting the road soon. I suspect that several of you are alreaud underway, but if you need to get in touch with me, call my cell: 720 235 7667
See everyone there. And try to stop by the Alpine house sometime this evening to say hi:
200 6th Ave, Turn right just past the Outlaw restaurant. We are across the the Matterhorn Motel.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

Pic's


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

Terry, we'll get pics up when we can. We have limited internet access this year, so updates are slow to come.

We have had a great time the last two days. Today, we sliced a tire climbing Yankee Boy Basin requiring an interesting recovery in the hail and pouring rain in the middle of an intense thunderstorm while on a steep muddy trail that more resembled a river.

Please watch Touaregrally.com for updates. We have also been doing some recording for an audio podcast, so expect a couple of episodes soon! The podcast URL is:
http://www.touaregrally.com/blog/?feed=podcast


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*

A couple quick ones to hold you over
































































































_Modified by NefariousVW at 4:05 PM 7-25-2007_


_Modified by NefariousVW at 4:06 PM 7-25-2007_


----------



## vdubed (Apr 7, 2000)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

AWESOME! keep the pics coming! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (vdubed)*

Well, we just finished the final trail of the week.
Nothing like a huge hail storm while traversing down a steep rocky shelf trail from 13,000 ft.
We lucked out on weather for most of the week with only light rains late in the afternoon until today.
I, or somebody will post a detailed report in the near future.
Anybody who has ever considered making this trip I HIGHLY recommend you do so. I HAD A BLAST!!!


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NefariousVW* »_










WOW!!!


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

Man I really miss being out there this year!! The pics are great!! Sounds like all had a great time and no issues except a flat tire. Was anyone able to pry RJ out of the new FSI V8 and put it through some real offroading?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

The 08 FSI developed a non runable tire as well. RJ can fill you in on that one. It also caused me to miss my ride in the thing since he needed to locate a replacement for it on the last day of the rally. Other then the two flats and some afternoon weather, no one broke anything that I am aware of. I know I will be going back to SLC with one less full air tire, but it is a fun event and I will be back.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Just rolled into the driveway...11 hours flat from Ouray. Had to dodge two deer, and two rock slides (one left over from yesterday) early on Red Mountain Pass plus a 18 wheeler shredding a recap on I-40.
Many thanks to Chris, RJ, and all the others on a fantastic Rally. Also, thanks to Jason and Matt for clipping my fog light shroud back into place . I guess the stream crossings did it in. We missed Terry, Gerry, and Eric from previous rallies and the others who could not make it. Andy, thanks from coming up to American Basin and seeing ur. Also, good luck on your impending move to central Colo. 
Jason, the damn airbag fault re-appeared Friday afternoon. We will let VW deal with it. Thanks for looking at it and clearing it initially.
Tomorrow, I will clean up the Treg (hours) and bale the yard.
Thanks to all and we hope all get home safely after an outstanding Rally
Rick


----------



## Arkarch (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (Rickanns)*

Just got back to Las Vegas a couple hours ago, riding in a 6:00 am caravan out of Ouray. Nothing fell of the Touareg on the way back, so we're good!
Big thanks to organizers/guides Chris, Hap, Rick, RJ and all the participants. Had an absolute blast, with some outrageous terrain that these monsters tamed! Although I have to say that one curving upslope illusion 3/4's the way up Engineer, and the waterfall cut on Imogene were real wake-up calls. What I wanted to do I accomplished - which was to learn some of the real limits of the vehicle - and well most limitations are in ourselves - the vehicle does just fine. 
Big thanks again, photos are on the way!


----------



## Arkarch (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (Arkarch)*

Just an add - I'll be back to learn more about trail-riding with Touareg!


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

Just finished unpacking.
Total drive time for today: 13:30 (minus 1hr for stops)
Total miles driven today: 844
Average speed: 62mph
Average mileage: 14.9mpg
Totals for the week:
56:45hrs
13.1mpg
1930 miles


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

Glad to see that people are making it home safely! We made it back after a stop in Frisco to see my new nephew. I'll start sorting thru the pictures soon. I'll also send every participant an email tomorrow to explain how to upload pics to my gallery site.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (aircooled)*

We had an uneventful drive home as well. Other then that damn flat tire warning message the whole way home!! We rolled into SLC at about 4pm and I got looks as I was driving home as well with all the dirt and the decals still on the car.
I deffinitely will return next year and run it again. I was looking at my car last night and saw I did manage to dent the rocker on the drivers side, still trying to figure that one out since I only remember bangin the passenger side.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

I was in the 6am caravan that Arkarch mentioned above, and made it back just fine as well. Glad others are having an uneventful trip home.
To everyone who attended this incredible event, I truly had a great time, and a big part of it was the people there. Sure, the Touareg is a true mountain goat (much moreso than I had ever dreamed!) and the scenery is beyond beautiful. But, the comraderie made this so very enjoyable. It really is a pleasure to have met and spent time with all of you!
Photos to come...
Matt
PS- I love the fact that the Touareg can crawl on Friday at 2mph or less, then Saturday cruise 100 sedately on the way home. Nice!







I'm sure I'm not the only one to have experienced this...


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbroadbent* »_Was anyone able to pry RJ out of the new FSI V8 and put it through some real offroading? 

I actually had this very priveledge. After a certain Goodyear issue which I'm not at liberty to discuss (







), I took it up Imogene (RJ and I swapped at the top, and he took it down the other side into Telluride.) This was the first time I had ever driven an air-suspended Touareg, and the difference from the steel springs is incredible! Not only in ground clearance, but the way it kind of softly goes over rocks and such. I'm sure with 17-inch wheels (vs. the 19-inchers that were on it) the ride would be even better off-road, obviously at the sacrifice of on-road handling. The 19-inch Godyear Eagle LS2's acquitted themselves pretty well though, keeping traction very well. This may have been a combination of the new ABS programming on the '08's with the tires, but whatever it was, it worked well. Although people were comlaining that I didn't have enough wheelspin going up a couple rock faces








Terry, sorry you weren't there. We saw some prime roadside carne asada candidates on the way to the rally!








Matt


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*

The case de Fernndo household made it home about 7ish last night. Had to make a stop a Kannah Creek to drop off the kegs and grab some lunch and














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Uneventful trip home and I drove all day without loosing another piece of my bumper !!! I will post pics later.
Dawn and I had a wonderful time crawling the trails, meting all the new folks and seeing everyone from years past. Everyone did a great job on the trails and we all had a fantastic time.
BIG Thanks to Chris for organizing the event and to RJ for the VWoA connection and getting us a new T2 for the Rally. And as always another BIG thanks to Hap and Rick or their experience on the tails and history of the area.
CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR !!!!!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (RvDUB)*

This was... again... a fantastic trip. It was great to meet a bunch of new people; to laugh, drink, eat and have an awesome time with.
We did have an issue with one of the tires on the TOUAREG2, but a pinched side-wall didn't stop the good times (the reason for full size spares).
We missed those of you who have attended rallies in the past, but it was also nice to expand the "rally family."
Kay, Matthew and me want to thank all of you for your hospitality, kindness and willingness to hold the kid!!








Even though the rally is over for this year, you'll be amazed with how fast the year will go and the arrival of the 2008 rally.







(I say this because it was stunning how fast the last year went by).


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Hey it is great to hear you guys had a good time ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now you guys know why these spare wheels comes as " Close to" Standard in South Africa.
















Now how about some more ....


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Gunship)*

More pics can be found here
Mind you this is only 1/8th of the pics I took.
For those that attended: if you would like a copy of EVERY pic I took I will be uploading a .zip file to chris' site once I get the info from him. If you would like to download that zip file then just log in via FTP (once he sends you the login info) and download it


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

We made it home today 5PM CST. 1300 miles (21 HRS) or so back to homebase. We opted to drive the TDI (Nancy) and the RV (Dick) to speed things up over the mountains. We put the Egg on the trailer and continued on out of Ft. Morgan, CO. We briefly chatted with Karl/Steve as they and two other rally cars were heading out of Montrose afer a gas stop and a trip through the Starbucks drive thru. We fueled up the TDI and the RV and took off ourselves. We made it to York, NE Saturday night.
As it has already been said... WOW! The people, the cars, the scenery were all spectacular! As I was driving along after heading out of town it struck me how just 24 hours earlier we were crawling up rock faces and narrow mountain trails at 13000 feet and now I was cruising 
along at 80 on I 70 through the Johnson Tunnel in total comfort in the same vehicle. It just doesn't get any better than that.
We were impressed with the sheer power of the V10 and the smooth performance of the air ride over the sometimes massive rocks and 
incredibly bumpy trails. Most of the time was spent traveling at 1100 RPM in Tiptronic 2 or 3 in with centerlock on. Our Nokian WR 255/55/18 with 25K street miles already on them performed flawlessly, escaping with a small superficial cut through the outer rubber on one sidewall. 
A giant thanks to Chris and Christina and RJ and Kay for organizing this most unusual vacation. We have every intention of coming back for another go at the trails and to spend some quality time with some diverse and interesting people.
Safe travels everyone!
Dick and Nancy










_Modified by DicknNancy at 10:32 PM 7-29-2007_


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

Jason, I was not aware you were taking pictures when we came back down from Governors Basin. I like that shot you got of me going over Sarah's hole on the way down.







I hope you don't have any of the dreaded flat on the way up Yankee Boy.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_Jason, I was not aware you were taking pictures when we came back down from Governors Basin. I like that shot you got of me going over Sarah's hole on the way down.







I hope you don't have any of the dreaded flat on the way up Yankee Boy.









Didn't get any of the tire change but the below pic is 1 of 8 or so in the sequence.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

Nice, you can see the left rear just about to leave the ground as I drop into the hole. Are you posting all your pics to your site or over on Chris's site? I assume you will let us know when the article gets published in the mag so we can be on the look out for it. Thanks for the ride on the last day of the Rally as well. I am actually glad I did a ride along as apposed to a drive.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Yeti35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yeti35* »_Nice, you can see the left rear just about to leave the ground as I drop into the hole. Are you posting all your pics to your site or over on Chris's site? I assume you will let us know when the article gets published in the mag so we can be on the look out for it. Thanks for the ride on the last day of the Rally as well. I am actually glad I did a ride along as apposed to a drive.









I put all my favorites up on my site as that is the link I'll send friends/family to. All others will go up on Chris's site. Regarding the mag; I'm waiting to see everybodies pictures because I'm sure everybody tooks some great photos and got some shots that I missed/screwed up.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

Jason, unfortunately, I can't get your site to load, despite have Flash player installed.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Jason, unfortunately, I can't get your site to load, despite have Flash player installed.

Are you getting the error stating flash plugin is required? If so, I haven't been able to figure out the reason behind that. It does the same on my computer at home but not on Robins laptop or my computer at work or any other computer I've tried so I just figured it was something screwy with my computer.
And if you haven't seen my site then you haven't seen these pics yet:


















_Modified by NefariousVW at 12:42 PM 7-30-2007_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

Great pics! No, I get the 'Simple Viewer requires the Flash Player' error. I have the latest Flash player installed and have tried this in four different browsers on two platforms (OSX/Win2K).


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Great pics! No, I get the 'Simple Viewer requires the Flash Player' error. I have the latest Flash player installed and have tried this in four different browsers on two platforms (OSX/Win2K).

Yup, that's the error I was talking about. Grrrr!!!!! up until now, I thought I was the only one getting that error because every other computer I try, it works just fine.
Try again. I think I might have fixed it but have no way of knowing since I don't have that problem here at work.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

This is one of my favorite pix from the rally... when the front end of Yeti's 'T' disappears into the river!!!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

There will be more to come, but here are a couple of pix of the TOUAREG that VWoA sent out too us this year. It's a 2008 facelifted V8, fully loaded. Nice vehicle. More thoughts on all the changes and how this vehicle performs in a later thread.

















_Modified by TREGinginCO at 10:06 PM 7-30-2007_


_Modified by TREGinginCO at 10:06 PM 7-30-2007_


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_This is one of my favorite pix from the rally... when the front end of Yeti's 'T' disappears into the river!!!
















 German submarine!!!


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

U-Boat!!


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*

Guys, I'm seeing that several of you are having problems uploading to my pictures server. I'm looking into it.


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*

I finished uploading at 1000+ pictures to Chris' site last night. Matt, I think I might have uploaded some of the pics you took as well.
Link to my pics on Aircooled's website


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

It's nice to see the great pics, especially the group photo.
I'm glad everyone made it back in one piece. The family and I made just got back last night. We had to spend an extra half day in Vegas, so we could drive home at night (didn't get home until 2:30 am). For some reason the Touareg's AC went belly-up on us on the way home from CO. All that was pumping out was HOT air. Let's just say the 100+ degree temps in Utah and Vegas weren't fun to drive.







Oh well, the trip was def worth it!







Besides, I had to take the T'reg in for it's 10,000 mile service anyway (I just hope Commonwealth VW doesn't revert my VAG codes when they scan for faults).
It was great seeing our friends from last year's Rally, and being able to make some new friends this year. Especially the other co-habitants of "The Warehouse"!









I plan on getting my pics up on Chris' site as soon as I sort and post-process them (I shoot in RAW format).
The wife and I hope to see all of you next year, if our moving doesn't interfere.








Take care all!


_Modified by The Mad Hatter at 8:18 PM 7-31-2007_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (The Mad Hatter)*

Another AC failure!!! It will probably restart after clearing a fault in the HVAC controller. Your dealer won't have to do any other coding changes to scan.
Oh, and my site can process RAW files, but do what ever post processing you feel you need to. There are some great pics starting to show up on the site.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NefariousVW* »_ Matt, I think I might have uploaded some of the pics you took as well.


Yeah, basically all the ones with the incorrect date (june instead of july) I think are mine. No biggie, I still need to sift through all mine and post the worthy ones.
You've got some great shots up there, as do a few other folks. Good job!








Garry, glad you guys made it back OK. Sorry your air croaked on the way home!
All I know is I slept for 12+ hours Sunday night! 
Matt
PS- The Rush concert rocked Saturday night!! 
PS no 2- Chris, thanks for giving us a place to host all these fine items! I hope to upload a bunch more in due time.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (May 18, 2005)

Chris:
Thanks for the heads up... I'll talk to my service tech about it (if he doesn't already know to check it)







Also, let me know (via email) how to gain access to the FTP, so I can U/L (and def D/L) pics.
Matt:
We didn't sleep 12 hours, but we did sleep in!







Dude, email me your number. I owe you some ducats, and we need to set up a hook-up sometime in Sept.
Latter guys, and that was a GREAT Rally!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (The Mad Hatter)*

Garry, I don't know what would be worse, your AC crappin out on yah, or my damn car reminding me I have a flat tire in the back the whole way home from Ouray!!








I did get a new tire and now need to get it trued down to the size of the other three since I am not buying four new tires for this thing yet. Dick helped me find a place here in SLC that can possibly do it for me. 
I had a lot of fun despite the tire slash and I plan on coming back next year for a hopefully sucessful run up Yankee Boy!!







I have to see what is up there. 
Hopefully we are going to see in in LV in Sept!


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

I just finished uploading my rally pix to Chris's site. Hope anyone interested enjoys them,
http://avalonsystems.net/galle.../2007/
Thanks again to Chris for all that he does.
PS: Remind me next year to kill Jason for loading 1000+...will take me hours to look at and I am retired!















Rick


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rickanns)*

Those are _rally_ beautiful.
I am making a mental note to do my best to block out some time next year to join you, if there's room. What a great thing to look forward to. 
I really enjoyed to Bravocharlie's Touareg-fest in New Hampshire before I moved out here. Great people, great scenery, and a fantastic long weekend.
Did I read that some of your rigs suffered some damage?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (SUVW)*

Just a couple of flats and a few little dings under the car, nothing major.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (SUVW)*

As Yeti said, there was a scrape or two but NOTHING more serious than a couple of flat tires(slit sidewall on Yetis Nokians and one on the VW furnished V8 OEM tires).
One thing I noticed in the pix is that EVERYONE IS SMILING!
Rick


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (SUVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUVW* »_
Did I read that some of your rigs suffered some damage?

Not really. I scratched both mufflers, and I think that's about it. As mentioned, a couple sliced tires (the 2008 Touareg VW sent us had 19's on it, and Yeti had a boo--boo on the Nokian). I think Yeti and I were tied for least ground clearance, since we both have basically stock street tires on steel-sprung V6's. (Actually, I think mine sits .25" lower due to the stock tire size vs the ever-so-slightly taller 245/65-17 Nokians on Yetis vs stock Pirelli STR's on my 17s)
If you're bone-headed you can bash the bottom easily by going too fast over an obstacle, even with air suspension. If you control your speed and use caution, and think about your wheel placement and breakover angles, you can get through about anything there unscathed. 
If there's space, go. It was an incredible experience!
Matt


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Rickanns)*

Yes, two side wall cuts that led to flats on the trail, three more sidewall cuts that fortunately didn't cut deep enough to cut the cords, some rim scratches, a busted fog light, and busted front end lower airdam. I believe that someone also had some minor rocker panel damage and a dent on the transmission cross member. I personally used my new skid plate several times and it came thru with flying colors. 
The damage sounds more impressive in words than it looks in real life but illustrates real damages that are possible on the trail and is a reminder to all current and future participants that this is a strenuous event on both driver and vehicle. We put these vehicles through their paces and use them as they were designed and as intended.
Rick did have a good point: everyone was smiling. Except he wasn't with us do our 11,800 ft tire change in the pouring rain and hail on a steep mountain side in the middle of a bunch of lightning. No smiles at that point, just a bunch of cold and tired boys.








Same spot moments after we completed our tire change and turned around:


----------



## NefariousVW (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (Rickanns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rickanns* »_...
PS: Remind me next year to kill Jason for loading 1000+...will take me hours to look at and I am retired!















Rick

Like you've got anything better to do


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (NefariousVW)*

Heck, important things to tend to....Watching the grass grow.....Watching the weather channel for rain.....looking at Rally pix....washing the cars......making appts for VW repairs......Keeping Ann from shopping......etc
Took 2 hours at 2 secs/pix to get thru the pix.....couldnt even take a cigar break!
Life is so tedious!!















Rick


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Chris, I was wondering why you were lagging behind after we came back down. That was actually a cool before and after shot of the dreaded flat area. 
Rick, as Jason said, what else do you really have to do other then kill time when you are retired?


----------



## Arkarch (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for the pix. I was up with TREGinginCO working a turn-around past the next switchback, then working on defrosting the vehicle while we sat in the storm up the hill. Some of the folks heading back and forth looked miserable.
Anyway, completed uploading images to Chris' gallery site.


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Yeah...Yeah....Yeah! Now it's two against one......
You guys just wait about 30 years. You will wonder how you ever worked and got anything else done!








Rick


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Rickanns)*

30 yrs, I hope the hell I am not retiring at 70!!







Hey RJ, I saw the people from Oregon managed to get a nice pic of you little air less tire.







http://www.avalonsystems.net/g...dex=0
_Modified by Yeti35 at 5:34 PM 8-4-2007_

_Modified by Yeti35 at 5:34 PM 8-4-2007_


_Modified by Yeti35 at 5:35 PM 8-4-2007_


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_










Looks like a state highway job.....one guy working, and four guys watching.








Seriously, it was nice seeing all of you up at American Basin, both the newbies and all of the old timers (yes that's you Rick!). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (I8ABUG)*

Harumph!!! Young Whippersnappers!















Rick


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Rickanns)*

Rick,
It's a good thing you've got a bulletproof sense of humor... because you sure take a load of crap from us!!!








Seriously though, it was really good to see you and Ann again --- you two are great people!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RvDUB (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Yea! Great to see you and Ann and thanks for the shovel! I hope to NOT need it this fall







I finally have my pictures ready to post to Chris's site. Will update it this week!


----------



## idiot2 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

I had a little business meeting today in SLC and when I came out to my Treg, parked right next to me, was the very Treg in this pic. It was the rally decal that made me think I might find the owner here. Awesome pic.


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (idiot2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idiot2* »_I had a little business meeting today in SLC and when I came out to my Treg, parked right next to me, was the very Treg in this pic. It was the rally decal that made me think I might find the owner here. Awesome pic.

In SLC, I'll bet it was Yeti. I think he was the only one from the SLC area to make it out. 
Matt


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (idiot2)*

Had he washed it yet???
Rick


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (idiot2)*

I parked beside you on purpose and I wanted to ask Tim who it was that had the Treg parked in the lot, but I got too busy. You seriously need to come along next year since you got the ultimate Treg. Let me know when/if you will be coming back in the future and I can introduce myself. 
I just started working for Vision about three weeks ago but I don't work for Vision technically. 
Nice color by the way!!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Rickanns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rickanns* »_Had he washed it yet???
Rick


Rick... of course Yeti washed it... remember this pic???


----------



## 1.8 Terbo (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Man it makes me jealous to see these pictures!








If only CO wasn't 30+ hours away....


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Actually it needs washed at the moment, you want to come over here to SLC and do that for me RJ?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

Sorry... busy right now!!!


----------



## idiot2 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

I've always wanted to go to the rally but every year it seems a new baby prevents me (must be Utah). Next summer though, no more! So put me down for the trip. I don't get down to Vision too often, but tell Tm it's Paul the ex-New Yorker and he'll know who I am. BTW, I have an extra set of 18" ATs w/Dunlop Gran Trek Snows if you ever need 'em.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (idiot2)*

Yeah, I am interested, but I don't have OT now since I am working at Vision. My intent was to get OT over the next couple of months at my old job to buy them, but I have since changed jobs and there is just no OT available. 
So you are from back east as well. I am originally from PA and moved out here over 7 yrs ago myself. My previous job paid to move me out here, so it made it an easy decision. Hopefully some day we can get together for I know of a little place here in the SLC Valley you can play with your Treg if you are interested in what it can do.


----------



## Me_tobster (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife and I have looked through this entire thread. And we are thinking we would like to attend the 08 event. Is there any info available on next years event? We live in Ohio and would be willing to make the drive to Colorado.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Me_tobster)*

Nothing yet, but keep referring back for info.


----------



## Me_tobster (Sep 7, 2007)

i will continue to check back. Thank you.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (Me_tobster)*

Aircooled or TreginginCO will be the ones to be making the announcement.


----------

